# Nala the Black Golden



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

No puppy expert at all but I would think that's normal puppy play and a warning of maybe hey that hurt or back off a tad dude! You know us females can be touchy. ;-) Tanner growls all the time when playing with his toys by himself. Lol. He too is an oaf and so silly.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> No puppy expert at all but I would think that's normal puppy play and a warning of maybe hey that hurt or back off a tad dude! You know us females can be touchy. ;-) Tanner growls all the time when playing with his toys by himself. Lol. He too is an oaf and so silly.


Duke trips over his own feet when playing with her. Sometimes he'll accidentally jump on her! But when she growls he backs off, he is pretty submissive in that department, which we are lucky! I think it is just puppy play. She is a female and smaller, she may be like "Hey! I'm smaller than you so when I growl back off a bit". I think once she hits 8 weeks or 9 weeks she'll be more playful and big enough to try and take him on! 

She did great in her crate last night! I didn't need to get up till 7am!


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Growling is also sometimes part of play. Link isn't very talkative yet, but Zelda has always made lots of sounds when she plays, including growling.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

OMG I thought that was Duke with a stuffed animal! How cute.
Yes my 2 made lots of play growl noise when playing. 
But it can also be a back off message his play type may just be too rough for her.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nala is VERY small compared to Duke!

I think Duke is actually teaching her how to play and how to act. When I was trying to get her to sit Duke came up to me and sat and I told Nala to sit and Duke put his paw on her back making her sit with him, it was by far the cutest thing I've ever seen! 

I really hope Duke teaches Nala some more, as he knows the house rules!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

How's Nala doing with the whining? I'm glad she did well last night.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

LynnC said:


> How's Nala doing with the whining? I'm glad she did well last night.


She is doing great actually! She does not howl anymore(THANK GOODNESS) but she whines a little but now only when she is in the crate for 5 minutes before she falls asleep. But she is doing a lot better, no longer whines with day-to-day activity. Having her around Duke a lot more is essential as she needs socialization with other dogs constantly so she doesn't freak out and get excited every time she sees one!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

My second golden, Leo, would growl when playing when he was a puppy and at first I thought they were mean growls but it was just him playing. He ended up being a "talker" which I LOVE. My first golden (Who wasn't a talker) never did that so it took some getting used to. Helo is mainly a non-talker but once in a great while he will do the play growl talking and I just love it.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm so glad Nala is doing better today!! You will be amazed, at how much the puppy will try to copy Duke! My Nala is a good teacher. Only problem-she is teaching her bad habits, as well:doh: My daughter's Shi Tzu taught an old hunting beagle that I rescued ( couldn't housebreak her, for the life of me!) to go on the pee pad. She just watched him and started using it. I was floored!


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh my gosh! She's a cutie-patootie!! I still cannot believe you got one so soon!! You get points for being extremely brave !

I've been around animals my entire life and if it's one thing I've learned, it's similar to siblings where unless the situation becomes life-threatening, I generally let them work it out amongst themselves. My boy Mozzie will jump and pounce on our smaller Coton de Tulear dog, Bailey. At times, it's almost painful to watch and I will clap my hands or say 'Stop IT'. None of which work by the way! In the end, Bailey has to defend himself and stand his ground, which he does but boy, is Mozart ever persistent. 

Please post more pictures of her because she is adorable!! I need to see that cute face


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Today, Zack had to study more than usual so I took both of them and watched them. MOST STRESSFUL TIME OF MY DAY. I can see why it's difficult. You may not know this but since Zack and I are not married we choose not to live together(but we pretty much do, each of us just have our own place). Usually Duke is with Zack getting trained by him since I have Nala now. This is why it was easy, but with just only me watching them both I'm extremely stressed out. 

(Good thing, Nala is asleep right now and Duke is chewing on rawhide bones!) 

I'm exhausted, it's definitely easier when Zack is around. I don't know what I'd do without him with two pups! :uhoh:


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nala and her small pillow pet!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Nala has to be near or on me.*

She is VERY attached to me. It may be because she sees me as her mom now. She is so loveable!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I can't imagine watching two puppies at once. Just one was/is hard enough for me. They will grow up quickly though and it will all be a distant memory. I'm sure you are doing a great job!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Shes so cute!! I give you mad credit, I had and still have issues with one lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*

Your Nala is absolutely beautiful. What a precious girl!!


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> Shes so cute!! I give you mad credit, I had and still have issues with one lol


What she said! Lol

My biggest challenge at the moment is getting Mozart to walk nicely on the leash. Easier said than done. I finally purchased the 'Easy Walk Harness' and it's a lifesaver. I wish I had done it months ago. As a result of his earlier pulling, I delevoped 'tennis elbow' which is extremely painful. I feel if he pulls my arm one more time, it will be ripped out of its socket 

Nala sure is cute! I think you can only take things day by day or you risk going insane! 

Love the photos!!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

It's not easy, but it's getting better day by day. I set up a system where I take each one out together if no one else is in the house. They constantly play with each other which results in Nala falling asleep faster! She also has really gotten use to her crate, she no longer whines in it unless she has to go to the bathroom! I've even pushed her limits and make her stay in it for an hour or two just throughout the day when I'm here just to get her use to it more. I think it's worked amazingly. It also gives me the time to work on Duke and train him. 

This was them last night as Zack had the crates of both in his truck, but the night went extremely well only woke up at 3am to take them both out but then they slept till 7:30am!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nala is so small!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Please be very careful with giving them rawhide. It's famous for causing obstructions. Here's some info:


Dangers of Rawhide and Safe Alternatives | EMBRACE


https://naturalpawz.com/blog/animal-science/the-most-dangerous-pet-chew-ever-rawhide


----------



## Aero540T (Dec 1, 2015)

MoltenGirl said:


> What she said! Lol
> 
> My biggest challenge at the moment is getting Mozart to walk nicely on the leash. Easier said than done. I finally purchased the 'Easy Walk Harness' and it's a lifesaver. I wish I had done it months ago. As a result of his earlier pulling, I delevoped 'tennis elbow' which is extremely painful. I feel if he pulls my arm one more time, it will be ripped out of its socket
> 
> ...


I don't mean to hijack the thread because Nala is adorable!

However real quick question about the easy walk harness. My Thor is 3 months old already and hasn't been on many walks yet but we're working on that. I really want to get one of those but I don't know what size. Any ideas??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Don't give rawhide!*



kwhit said:


> Please be very careful with giving them rawhide. It's famous for causing obstructions. Here's some info:
> 
> 
> Dangers of Rawhide and Safe Alternatives | EMBRACE
> ...


I completely agree with what Kwhit said. My vet thinks it is very dangerous. We never give our dogs rawhide!


----------



## wendii (Nov 22, 2015)

Aero540T said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread because Nala is adorable!
> 
> However real quick question about the easy walk harness. My Thor is 3 months old already and hasn't been on many walks yet but we're working on that. I really want to get one of those but I don't know what size. Any ideas??


Popping in to answer your question - I LOVE the EasyWalk for my 4.5 mo puppy. I bought it when she was 3.5 mo and got the medium. It was a little too big for a couple weeks but now fits well and will continue to fit until I need to size up to a Large more permanently. I had run to the pet store in desperation for a harness because we were away from home visiting family and I had to guess what size she would need. Don't be me! LOL

They're sold by girth so measure your pup and you should be good. There is overlap in the sizes so you have some flexibility too.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She is definitely adorable.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

What I'm realizing is Nala is very petite. It's hard to train her since she is very small. We've begun leash training, she does well for the most part. I've been teaching her sit and she almost has it. She also is starting to learn "come" but we have to work on it more. 

Is 7 weeks to small to be teaching? I feel like she isn't really understanding things right now.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

TiffanyGolden said:


> What I'm realizing is Nala is very petite. It's hard to train her since she is very small. We've begun leash training, she does well for the most part. I've been teaching her sit and she almost has it. She also is starting to learn "come" but we have to work on it more.
> 
> Is 7 weeks to small to be teaching? I feel like she isn't really understanding things right now.


You can start, but try not to have great expectations. Afterall, they're not even usually away from their litter at 7 weeks. They're still playing and biting each other, just learning to be. Work on housetraining, and there's no reason not to start a little sit and name recognition, but give her a chance. She's still a young baby.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

I got Zelda at 6 weeks old, and though we started training early, she didn't really seem to comprehend until she was about 9-10 weeks old. THOUGH when she did catch on, she focused very well, because she'd been practicing focusing on me.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm not expecting anything huge per say, but I can tell she doesn't look directly at me. Meaning she doesn't seem she is actually listening. I guess I'll keep at it until she finally gets it. She is just so little, I think she only weighs 5lbs or 6lbs. Tiny tiny little thing!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

They are little sponges the more you teach now the better.

Puppies Learn Best What They Learn First! - Avidog

You Can Teach An Old Dog New Tricks But Puppies Learn Faster! - Avidog


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Zelda was 8 pounds at 6 weeks. Itty bitty. I'd make a vet appointment - she'll need 8 week shots anyway.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Rkaymay said:


> Zelda was 8 pounds at 6 weeks. Itty bitty. I'd make a vet appointment - she'll need 8 week shots anyway.


I've already administered her first round!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

solinvictus said:


> They are little sponges the more you teach now the better.
> 
> Puppies Learn Best What They Learn First! - Avidog
> 
> You Can Teach An Old Dog New Tricks But Puppies Learn Faster! - Avidog


Yes I know this as I have a 4 month old Golden as well Duke. But she seems to be a lot smaller and catches on quickly it's just more difficult.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

You should go to the vet anyway! Usually first puppy visits are free, they'll check vitals, ears, teeth, and check their hips.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Okay, I think I was wrong about leash training. I'm actually having to drag her around most of the time. Now spending a little more time it's difficult. But she'll get it right? Duke seemed to be much easier. Duke doesn't help by the way, if anything he doesn't know when to stop playing with her even when she snarls at him to say stop because she wants to sleep!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"Yes I know this as I have a 4 month old Golden as well Duke. But she seems to be a lot smaller and catches on quickly it's just more difficult."

What do you mean by it's more difficult?


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

solinvictus said:


> "Yes I know this as I have a 4 month old Golden as well Duke. But she seems to be a lot smaller and catches on quickly it's just more difficult."
> 
> What do you mean by it's more difficult?


She isn't catching on as easily as Duke had. Or as it seems she is very much like she isn't there at times. She can hardly look at me as she doesn't even look up to see above her. I'm just finding it difficult!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Here is Duke and Nala! 

It's hard to take pictures of her since she is black in a black interior car!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"She isn't catching on as easily as Duke had. Or as it seems she is very much like she isn't there at times. She can hardly look at me as she doesn't even look up to see above her. I'm just finding it difficult!"

They are both adorable! Reward her for any eye contact whether you ask for it or not. I also think you should have a well puppy check up just to rule anything out since she isn't looking up. It may just be her being insecure still since she is so young and new and not enough reinforcement yet for looking at you and up also. 

Having another young pup around part of the time means she can focus on Duke vs you at times for her social needs which makes it take a little longer for her to look toward you for everything. A lot of one on one playing and training will make her choose you over Duke more. And all pups are individuals so her personality being different than Duke's will need to be considered. 

You want all training and play to be good so take baby steps on the leash training as dragging her along wouldn't be in the good catagory. You may just need to break down the training steps for her with more reinforcement.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh what an adorable pair!! I hope they're getting along brilliantly. I have two boys, and one is very vocal and the other is pretty much mute. The vocal boy whines like your Duke, and he even moans and groans in his sleep and whenever he lies down. He also does the low growl during play, so I wouldn't worry about it unless the rest of Duke's body language is showing that its not play?!



TiffanyGolden said:


> Okay, I think I was wrong about leash training. I'm actually having to drag her around most of the time. Now spending a little more time it's difficult. But she'll get it right? Duke seemed to be much easier. Duke doesn't help by the way, if anything he doesn't know when to stop playing with her even when she snarls at him to say stop because she wants to sleep!


She will absolutely get the leash training. 7 weeks is so so young, it could take another 8 weeks for her to do a full walk without you having to pick her up!
Dogs are great for letting each other know what they want. They will teach each other their own signals. I'd leave them to it unless things escalate. 
One of my boys is much lazier than the other, and lies down for a rest mid-play. The other boy does his best to get him to play again, dragging him around by the collar and leg! He often gets up to play again!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

7 weeks old is SO young. You really can't expect anything. She's not being difficult - she's a very new baby in a new environment. There is no need to walk her on a leash right now. Carry her outside to pee and poo, you can put a leash on her, but she doesn't need walks. It can take a good week or two for a puppy to even get comfortable in a new home. Try not to compare her to Duke. She came home earlier, and those first few weeks are huge in terms of development, She's not where Duke was when you brought him home. Just enjoy her right now. She will learn every thing in due time. 

Edit to add: I just glanced at the first page of your Duke thread and see that you brought him home really early, too. Still, I don't think you should compare them. Just let Nala be who she is. She has lots of learning and development ahead of her. No need to rush.


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

My advice (if I may) would be to stop comparing your two. Like children, one child is very different from the other. 

8 weeks is young and keep in mind, they learn through play too. I recall taking my boy Mozzie out for walks when he was little but usually out in our backyard. If I did go down the sidewalk, it would be a short time- 1 minute for each week of life - so 7-weeks = 7 minutes. 

Puppies have very short attention spans when they're small. Eat, play, and sleep is the agenda! Believe me, you'll have plenty of time to train. Puppyhood flies by! I would enjoy her and honestly worry about the serious stuff when it truly starts becoming an issue.

And edited because I TOTALLY agree with Sweet Girl above. Well-said


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

When I first got Link, I was confused because it seemed to me that he never noticed me either. I had to remind myself that by the time Zelda was 9 weeks old, I'd already had her for 3 weeks. She was comfortable with me and understood that I'd "lead the way" per se. It took Link probably a week and a half to begin focusing on me.

Maybe you need better treats? We train with kibble, but Link focuses best in the kitchen, when there's bacon or pepperoni around. That's when I get his 110% attention.

Shes still so young though. Like, a few months old in human years.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> 7 weeks old is SO young. You really can't expect anything. She's not being difficult - she's a very new baby in a new environment. There is no need to walk her on a leash right now. Carry her outside to pee and poo, you can put a leash on her, but she doesn't need walks. It can take a good week or two for a puppy to even get comfortable in a new home. Try not to compare her to Duke. She came home earlier, and those first few weeks are huge in terms of development, She's not where Duke was when you brought him home. Just enjoy her right now. She will learn every thing in due time.
> 
> Edit to add: I just glanced at the first page of your Duke thread and see that you brought him home really early, too. Still, I don't think you should compare them. Just let Nala be who she is. She has lots of learning and development ahead of her. No need to rush.


The thing is she LOVES to walk with Duke. So we walk them together. I'm actually the one telling her to slow down and hold her half of the way but she is constantly wanting to walk with Duke when we go. She is very energetic for her age. In fact when I first got her she was very shy and quiet that our Vet Tech friend was nervous she was getting parvo but realized it was because she was shy! She has now opened up completely. I understand she is young, as I've said in all the other posts I've posted. She is almost 8 weeks old(on Wednesday), she already is starting to come to me when I say "Nala come". I like to begin training early, as now she knows how to sit. I do not expect her to sit or come every time especially when Duke is around. That's not what I am saying at all. I just see that sometimes she's not always there and like I said before it could be because she is confused and still curious as to what all these things are. As for pottying I don't take her on a leash yet. She won't potty with it on. But I do walk her because that's what she enjoys. She loves walking with Zack, Duke, and I!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

MoltenGirl said:


> My advice (if I may) would be to stop comparing your two. Like children, one child is very different from the other.
> 
> 8 weeks is young and keep in mind, they learn through play too. I recall taking my boy Mozzie out for walks when he was little but usually out in our backyard. If I did go down the sidewalk, it would be a short time- 1 minute for each week of life - so 7-weeks = 7 minutes.
> 
> ...


Thank you for everything! But I'm also raising a 4 month old as well, Duke. I've been through this puppy phase. Hence why it's easy to me at the moment. I'm just nervous about her training, just as I was with Duke. I am a worried puppy mother! I get more nervous watching Caeser 911 because I'm not always "calm and assertive". I have my moments where I'm angry, frustrated, and anxious. But then I see how well behaved Duke is at 4 months old and I remember not to worry as much. Duke turned out amazing, with him already being 90% potty trained and leash walking to be great. I just get more nervous because she seems so small. She is almost 8 weeks and yet... She seems so fragile. There are times I don't know how to treat her. But we did one on one training when Duke was in his crate. I didn't realize how much she listens to me until I did one on one training this time. She knows sit, her name, and is understanding come. It's exciting.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

She is small 8 wks is very young. And female dogs are always naturally smaller. I think our puppies grow up so fast that even when I look at pics of my 7 month old puppy I can't believe how little he used to be. We just tend to forget how little they used to be. Duke was probably just as little at that age. I think you are expecting alot from a 8 wk old. I would concentrate on potty training at this age. My puppy was 100% potty trained at 12 wks. That was my number one priority at 8 wks. If Nala Isn't up to date on shots be careful with walks. Parvo is very common. I think Nala is so adorable I love the black color.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

In a couple of months (maybe even weeks!), you'll be missing how small she was. Kaizer's barely 8 months but I already miss the puppy stage - he used to be so tiny and fluffy. Now he's a loooot bigger (he's 4x the weight he was when he came home) and doesn't have any puppy fluff.

I know you're stressing about the training now, but I think you should back off a little bit. Give her time to be a young puppy - she's barely 8 weeks, she still has so much to explore. The fact that she's giving you voluntary focus (sometime) and comes/sits on command is already really good.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

I find times where I'm thinking "was it right to get another?" I think the reason I'm wondering this is because I'm constantly dealing with two puppies a lot. Dealing with school, trying to studying, and come back home in between classes is stressful. Getting Nala was added stress. But I know in the end it's worth it, because at 4 months she won't need to be constantly monitored, I will be able to trust her more. I remember when we first got Duke I thought these same things, "was it right?" It was always when things got stressful. Now, when Duke leaves it will feel like something is missing. The only thing I regret is using puppy pads and not crating sooner than later. Nala is 8 weeks tomorrow. Crazy to think time is already flying. I forgot how fast it goes by. Even faster when I realize Zack and Duke leave at the end of March. These next two months will be sad, stressful, and hopefully exciting. Nala will be 4 months when Duke leaves. Crazy to think my little man is 4 months now and soon Nala will be faster than I know it.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Hugs, I think it's normal during the puppy stage (not to mention x2) to have those "what did I do" thoughts. I've had them as well...and I know my husband has too. All of a sudden they will be grown...and then 10+ years later gone. Take a moment to breathe. You are doing great.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Hugs, I think it's normal during the puppy stage (not to mention x2) to have those "what did I do" thoughts. I've had them as well...and I know my husband has too. All of a sudden they will be grown...and then 10+ years later gone. Take a moment to breathe. You are doing great.


Thank you! 

It's very difficult because I just get so stressed out by everything that I contemplate my decision. When I'm clear headed I realize how happy I am to have her. It may be more stressful now(since she is so young) but I know in a couple of weeks it will be easier! Some people see the puppy stage to be easier but I find it to be exhausting. To constantly keep your eyes on them, making sure to time their potty schedule. With Duke we trust him enough to have him sleep outside of his crate. We trust him to be in the house alone downstairs and he is 4 months. I'm excited to watch her grow. That's my favorite part of having a puppy, to see them grow and learn. I can't wait to see what she will look like. Because of her black coat it's hard to see her facial features very well.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

What do you mean that they will be gone at the end of March? Are you fostering them temporarily? (Sorry it you said it elsewhere, I had a look but could not see anything).


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm with you - I don't find the puppy phase to be the best time. I can't imagine having two at the same time! It is hard and stressful (full of wonderful moments, too, like watching them discover new things, being able to pick them up, puppy snuggles, and seeing them grow). But I was literally just thinking about it yesterday as I walked my 2.5 year old on a loose leash, let her off leash at the park, knowing she would be well behaved, constantly watching and listening to me as I watched and communicated to her where to walk and where not to. It is really nice when they are older - but they get to that nice phase because of the time we spend training them and teaching them right from wrong in the puppy stage. I love raising a puppy to an adult, but it's definitely hard work. All your stress and hard work now will pay off. In a couple of years, you'll be thinking how nice it is to have your sweet Nala and you'll barely remember the early puppy days. (So take lots of pictures!)


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

DJdogman said:


> What do you mean that they will be gone at the end of March? Are you fostering them temporarily? (Sorry it you said it elsewhere, I had a look but could not see anything).


My significant other(Zack) and I got Duke together. Zack got a job offer in Colorado. Being that I want to finish my College education first and foremost, I told Zack he should take Duke with him since I can not go with him. Colorado is a new place for him and so is a first "real" career. 

Unfortunately Duke is headed to Colorado in at the end of March with Zack.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm with you - I don't find the puppy phase to be the best time. I can't imagine having two at the same time! It is hard and stressful (full of wonderful moments, too, like watching them discover new things, being able to pick them up, puppy snuggles, and seeing them grow). But I was literally just thinking about it yesterday as I walked my 2.5 year old on a loose leash, let her off leash at the park, knowing she would be well behaved, constantly watching and listening to me as I watched and communicated to her where to walk and where not to. It is really nice when they are older - but they get to that nice phase because of the time we spend training them and teaching them right from wrong in the puppy stage. I love raising a puppy to an adult, but it's definitely hard work. All your stress and hard work now will pay off. In a couple of years, you'll be thinking how nice it is to have your sweet Nala and you'll barely remember the early puppy days. (So take lots of pictures!)


This is my exact feelings. Just seeing Duke makes me realize all the hard work that is paying off. I'm always wondering about the future for her, and when I wonder about the future it helps make for a well behaved dog. Because we have to think in terms of, "do we want a 90lb dog doing this?" If not, then do not allow it, if so then allow it. The hardest part is when socializing friends and family tend to allow things because "it's a puppy". This is what makes training a little more difficult. A huge point I focus on the most is socialization. I want my dogs to be as friendly and loving as possible. I try to get Nala and Duke around about 10 people in one room, which is what they've been growing up with. Other dogs need to have their shots so puppies are a no go for her. Eventually I will take her back home to my parents house where we have a 1 and a half year old Shitzu/Cavalier King Charles Spaniel mix named, Bella. I also want to have her play with our friends Black Lab and Yellow Lab so she gets the gist of bigger dogs other than Duke. She encountered one older dog in the grassy field yesterday. At first she sat next to my feet didn't move because she thought "Mom what is this? This is bigger than Duke". But once the other dog sniffed her she was wagging her tail and licking its face. Once again she is very young(8 weeks today) so it's harder to get her to socialize with bigger dogs and she is fragile. I've gotten her use to the vaccuum. Cars use to scare her now she doesn't mind them. She has learned sit, come, and her name. Every time I say Nala she looks up and I say "Good Nala". I don't say "Good girl" because I want her to recognize that Nala, is her name.

Is there any more advice you can give me? I love all input!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Nala is 8 Weeks Old!*

She's already starting to grow!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

She's so so gorgeous!! Her ears are so curly


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

What a cute little face!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Such a sweetie! Love her ears!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

I love her ears too! I cannot wait to see what she will look like at Duke's age! Her fur is a lot like a Pure Golden's! She is all Golden, just.... Black instead of Gold.  :heartbeat

More pictures to come! Anyone have any advice or info on female Goldens and how they progress with age?


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

her ears are so curly i love it, any specific questions about females? i have my Rosie who is 14 weeks today and had a female dog as a kid.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

TiffanyGolden said:


> More pictures to come! Anyone have any advice or info on female Goldens and how they progress with age?


If you check out Rundle's GRF page (link below) I have photos of her from 1 week old to 1 yr.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

I was just wondering when they start to have a growth spurt? Because I've read females mature faster than males do. I know Duke is oblivious to any of Nala's signs. She will tell him "no I'm tired stop" and he will still try to play with her so she lashes out. Clearly he has not matured in that department, haha. But I was just curious as to what to look out for in females that may be different in males.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Zelda really hasn't grown since she was 10 months old, if that's what you mean. She's about 55-60 pounds now. She'll be two on Sunday. As for maturing - I'd say she was mature around 18 months old.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle's growth was pretty steady and stable. I saw the most physical change in her around 5.5 months though. That to me was when she really looked like a dog/herself. I haven't had a male, so I have no idea bout the differences between the two.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

She eats like crazy too. Having Duke makes training harder but when Zack is home with me he usually watches Duke while I watch Nala and help train her. 

I'm just wondering if Females catch on faster than Males so far it seems so. Now that she is 8 weeks old I was wondering if I should start using the leash to take her potty because I think she has too much freedom.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Rosie has tripled in size since we got her 6 weeks ago she came home at 5lbs and is now over 16 she has filled out and gotten so much longer. 

she is 14 weeks old today, and hasn't had a accident in 3 days, goes much longer now in between potty breaks now i know this does not mean she is fully trained, so i cant be lax but its so awesome.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nala is the absolute WORST on the leash. She will not move and will just pout even if connected on the leash. I think it's the lack of freedom when being on it. She will lay in the grass, lay on the floor, and not move ONE BIT. She looks at me like, "get me off this". I'm a harsh mother and say "nope, learn". I have to be harsh because I will not baby her, if I cradle her she'll become too clingy(as clingy is already her personality). I have a leash tied to me now and have her on it so she learns no more freedom that she must learn to have me lead. Because she has gotten to the point she runs away when I try to bring her back inside. She sees it as a game, and wants me to constantly chase her.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nala has been having diarrhea. She pooped twice in her crate after me being gone for two hours today. I feel sorry for her. I bathed her and now she is exhausted. I'm very scared and nervous right now. If her stool isn't hard in three or two days I'm taking her to the vet. Here she is after her bath cuddling in bed with Zack and I so I can have my eyes on her at all times.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't think I would wait 2-3 days. A puppy can become quickly dehydrated.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

jennretz said:


> I don't think I would wait 2-3 days. A puppy can become quickly dehydrated.


She's been drinking water, eating, playing all day. We seem to think it's from the rawhides that Duke has. She didn't start having diarrhea until after she was munching on them. 

This is why we are waiting 2-3 days.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Please be careful with Rawhide. My vet stresses NO RAWHIDE for my dogs.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Update:*

Nala pooped 30minutes ago and it was wet but I could see the lining of poop and it didn't look like a blob! I'm so happy, it was just her food and things she wasn't suppose to be eating. I was nearly scared she had parvo, as she has been a little more sleepy(probably because she is in a growth spurt)! I was worried sick! 

And yes LynnC, no more rawhides! Made my poor little girl sick. I now remember we didn't give Duke rawhides till he was 11 weeks old!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nala is on he road to recovery today! She pooped a lot today and it was thick and a lot harder. I'm noticing a lot of cute, corky things she does different than Duke. She kicks the grass after pooping, and if she doesn't feel she has gotten it all off her, she sits in the grass and scoots just a little to wipe. Haha! She is such a funny girl. :heartbeat


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

TiffanyGolden said:


> She kicks the grass after pooping, and if she doesn't feel she has gotten it all off her, she sits in the grass and scoots just a little to wipe. Haha! She is such a funny girl. :heartbeat


They sometimes scoot because their anal glands are impacted or there could be the possibility of worms. That's why a first vet exam is so important for puppies. You would bring a stool sample in to rule out parasites. I suggest you at least drop a sample off to be sure this is not what your dealing with...


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

kwhit said:


> They sometimes scoot because their anal glands are impacted or there could be the possibility of worms. That's why a first vet exam is so important for puppies. You would bring a stool sample in to rule out parasites. I suggest you at least drop a sample off to be sure this is not what your dealing with...


She has already been dewormed once and is due in a couple days for another and her second round of shots. 

Thank you for your concern.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

TiffanyGolden said:


> She has already been dewormed once and is due in a week for another and her second round of shots.


But you gave both the shots and her deworming, right, not a vet. I thought that's what you meant when you wrote this...



TiffanyGolden said:


> I've already administered her first round!


If they were given by a vet, sorry. If not, then without the stool sample you have no idea what parasites, (if that's what it is), you might be dealing with. So the wormer you're using might not even be effective. Just a thought...


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

kwhit said:


> But you gave both the shots and her deworming, right, not a vet. I thought that's what you meant when you wrote this...
> 
> 
> 
> If they were given by a vet, sorry. If not, then without the stool sample you have no idea what parasites, (if that's what it is), you might be dealing with. So the wormer you're using might not even be effective. Just a thought...


The vet dewormed her, I gave her, her first shots from a trusted store by the Vet. She said "if you are doing your own shots please make sure to get them from this store, as we know they refrigerate them properly", which I did go to the store. We did this with Duke, and Duke is healthy and happy at 17 weeks old.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Tiffany,

I'd like to make an observation, which I hope you will take with an open mind, and know that I mean it with kindness, and not malice in any way. And as a participant, not as a moderator.

But just as someone who hasn't participated a lot in your threads, but read most of them, you sometimes come across as always having a rebuttal for things that people post to you to try to help you, and I'm not sure if you are even aware that you are doing it? 

I'd say the majority of us here are here to help one another, and written words often do not come across as well as if we were face to face. 

Something that you've observed as a cute quirk with Nala (scooting her butt on the ground after pottying) is something that many of us would be concerned with (if it's done enough to believe it's a quirk), knowing that it indicates, as kwhit pointed out, worms or anal glands that need to be relieved. It may not actually be that she's trying to clean herself, but rather to tell you that there's a medical condition that needs attention. 

You've ruled out worms yourself, but have you had her vet check her anal glands for you? 

Or another instance someone shared a concern that the runs can cause dehydration - even IF she's seemingly drinking normally - sometimes more goes out than comes in - and every bit of advice is shared with love and concern for you and Nala. 

And just on another note - rawhides, in my experience often cause the runs, and they are also a choking hazard, even for Duke, who doesn't experience the runs that Nala did. When friends bring gifts of rawhides to Noah, I thank them profusely for thinking of Noah, and set them up on the counter to throw away when they leave. They don't need their feelings hurt that they purchased something that I would never, ever give him, because it truly was the thought that counted and touched me. But it's just not a risk that I want to take with him. 

Hope Nala continues to improve, she certainly is a precious baby!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

So, Nala is 9 weeks old.

I'm not going to say life with Duke and Nala has been all rainbows and sunshine. It's been stressful, exhausting, and frustrating. Sleepless nights are now back with school work and making sure Nala is taken out once a night. My stress levels are out of the roof, with watching Nala and Duke 24/7 making sure they don't get into things together, uh oh double trouble. Frustrated with Duke constantly wanting to play with Nala distracting her from going outside or me seeing her signs. Don't get me started on the feeding process. :doh:

But amongst all this chaos Nala has improved significantly as so have I. I have found appreciation for this short time and how I view her and Duke. Instead of Duke and Nala being my stress they are now my stress-relievers. You'd be surprised how fast puppies learn, it amazes me everyday. Watching Nala learn is the most rewarding treat of having a her. Speaking of teaching she has learned: sit, lie down, her name, and come. But above all she has learned to potty train herself with the help of Duke. She has not made an accident in the house for 2 days as now she sit or stands next to the door to let me know she needs to go out(Duke taught her this). If I don't notice as soon as she likes, she'll whine at the door, what a good girl! This is making my life 100x easier! 
Nala's stool is now back to being hard, yay! (No more rawhides for Duke or Nala!) Nala is due for her second round of shots on Monday. I bought her a new collar and just ordered a wire 36" crate for her rather than her plastic crate; it's getting too small for my growing girl! Plus I've realized it's too hot for her, sometimes I take her out and it's like a sauna in there! I took out the towel and put a smaller blanket over her crate and it was still too hot, poor Nala. So it was time for a wire crate! 

I'm lucky to have Duke to help socialize Nala as she is learning to get use to other dogs. She has the most friendly personality, constantly wagging her tail with excitement. 

I can already see a bond being formed, maybe it's always been there? But when she is fearful of new sounds or new things I'll find her look for me and come to me, then I tell her "Nala it's okay it's just a blender" or "Nala it's just a bark", then she goes back to what she was doing. 

I can't wait to see what more she will learn in the next few weeks and to see her grow! Her paws are starting to look huge compared to her body! I'm excited to see how big she will get and her beautiful black coat! 

Time is passing by far too quickly and it's creeping up on me faster than I know. I can't believe in month Zack and Duke will be in Colorado and Duke will then be 6 months and Nala 4 months. It's crazy how time flies, when you're having fun.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Taken 10 minutes ago.

She's looking at me like, "Mom, I'm trying to go potty, stop"!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nala and big brother Duke. :heartbeat


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Very cute! Glad Nala's feeling better.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> Very cute! Glad Nala's feeling better.


Thank you! She is my little girl. I feel like I spoil her a lot more than Duke when it comes to holding, probably not good! But I can't help it! Duke is getting too big, he is 36lbs at 17 weeks and I try to hold him but I can't hold him for long! I wonder how big she will get. Her breeder said her Mom(who is an AKC English Cream Golden) is 65-70lbs. That's pretty big for a female golden. Her Dad(who is an AKC Black Labrador) has very long legs. So I'm thinking she has some big paws to fill as they are already huge. As you can see this from the picture I took yesterday!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Today, Nala reacquainted with her litter mate Spike. Spike got the lab side of the litter and Nala got the Golden side. The one thing I did not expect was for her to be bigger than him! It almost seemed as her paws were larger and she was taller. I expected Spike to be bigger by far being he is a male, but that sure proved my theory wrong. 

As for training it showed me how much she has learned in such a short time. She saw the door and would whine to go potty, good Nala! While she was playing with Duke and Spike, I would tell her come and she would and I'd say "Nala, sit" or "Nala, lie down". Many of these occasions Nala was being bombarded by Spike wanting to wrestle and she would still listen and do as told! I'm shocked how fast she is learning and how well her listening is. She also helped me confirm that she is more of a people person. Instead of sleeping next to Duke and Spike (as Spike wanted to fall asleep next to Duke) Nala slept at Zack and I's feet. 

She is such s wonderful little gal, I cannot wait to see her learn and grow many more things this coming week!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Went on a little walk today to relieve some bad vibes and to just explore.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Did you get any photos of Nala with Spike? Glad things are going better for you.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

4goldengirls said:


> Did you get any photos of Nala with Spike? Glad things are going better for you.


Unfortunately I did not. 

She wasn't around Spike too often unless Spike pinned Duke to the ground then Nala was all for getting Duke! I'm hoping sometime soon to take a photo. There is a photo of Spike on Duke's thread!

And thank you. I'm glad I realized they are my stress-relievers instead of amplifiers of stress. I've been less stressful with them and it's proving to have an amazing effect on their training!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Duke and Nala playing this morning at Zack's house!

Happy Valentines Day :heartbeat


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nala got a nice bath today.
Her legs are starting to look longer(I think she might be a tall girl)! She also gets her second shots today.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Vet Appointment at 3pm today*

I just made Nala a vet appointment today as I'm not sure if her anal glands need to be squeezed or if her pee stays on her after going to the bathroom. I can only smell it when she jumps on a blanket and it seems as if it is wiped on the blanket. She has scooted her butt once, as I know that is a sign of her anal glands. I just want to be sure, it may be something harmless but only a vet would know! She had her second round of shots yesterday as was dewormed a couple days ago, maybe the worms are coming out?

I will keep you updated after her visit, wish us luck!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Good news!

Nala's glands were full, no sign of any infection! She also was 100% healthy. She weighs 15.7lbs and is 10 weeks tomorrow. What a big girl! 

So happy to hear my little girl is happy and healthy. :heartbeat


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nala's happy and content with Duke not running around taking her toys!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Nala went shooting today!*

First time she has ever been around a gun, she did fantastic! Thankful that Duke was teaching her guns aren't scary. She played around in the mud, listened to the animals outside, and played with Duke! She is now in her crate exhausted from a nice long day. I cannot wait till next time we go out shooting, it looks promising she will enjoy guns early!


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Soooooo cute! Sounds like so much fun. Hank gets the car all dirty after playtime outside, too. Hard to get mad at such cute pups though.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Too cute . That's great Nala and Duke aren't afraid of the gun noise. I think the dirtier they get the happier they are


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Our first family dog was an accidental breed of a black lab and golden retriever. We named her Lady and she was the best dog ever. She lived to be 16 years old before we put her down and she was amazing. Congrats on the pup!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Caroline - I know right?! It's extremely hard to be angry with Nala, but it is a bonus she is a sweetheart and learns extremely fast. The only issue is biting, but she is teething you can't expect anything! Hank is adorable, I'm glad you followed me on Instagram(or I hope it's you... If not awkward)! 

LynnC - It's a blessing Nala wasn't too freaked out her first time. I remember when Duke was first introduced we almost thought he became gun shy! He booked it and ran under the truck! Poor Duke. But I think Nala seeing Duke calm in the situation really helped her view on guns. She is a cutie isn't she! She is growing so fast! 

Bowie - I would love to see pictures of you have any! I'm curious as to how Nala will look in the future. I have my own theories but it will definitely be interesting!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Shes too cute all dirty!!!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Nala turned 11 weeks, yesterday*

You don't realize time is flying until you have two pups. Duke seemed to have it longer but Nala is now 11 weeks old and in a week 3 months old?! Where did the time go? 

She has been doing well with potty training and commands. She knows: her name, sit, lie down, come, leave it, no, and shake. It's been a little difficult training her everyday as Duke is always around. I've been trying to crate him to have one-on-one time with Nala, and it's been working. She comes outside as well, what a great girl! I've noticed she is still very much a people person. When someone approaches she looks to me for the okay to go. With other dogs she will wait by my feet until she feels it's okay to greet them. She would much rather lay on my feet than with Duke. She is always tripping me in the kitchen! I find her laying behind my feet, on my feet, or right next to my feet while I'm cooking or washing dishes! All these things give me a good assumption she will be a huge velcro dog. Her paws are huge, as she is becoming a big girl! She does amazing in her crate doesn't whine when I leave anymore, hasn't for a couple weeks now. 

To be honest, I'm not sure where to go from here... She has been doing amazing with everything. Maybe it's time to continue her training outside more frequently.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Weighed 18.3lbs today! BIG girl!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Playtime in a nice big field!*

Played in a huge field today near the house. Had so much fun with all the smells and weather. 

She is growing so fast! :heartbeat


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Windy Day*

Today was quite a windy day, nothing new though just signs of spring approaching fast if not is here already! The dead leaves from winter are starting to blow around making potty time all that much more fun! Nala was dewormed today so we went outside to go potty instead she ran around and chased the leaves. Here she is looking up at me saying, "Mom can I please go chase the leaves? Please, please, please!"


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nala is 12 weeks tomorrow and weighs around 20lbs! She got her last round of shots today and within 2 weeks will get her Rabies shot and dewormed again. I have signed her up for Puppy Classes at the local training facility -- she starts March 18th and it is every Friday till April 22nd. I cannot wait to see where we go from here on our new journey! 

Here is a picture of our walk along the creek yesterday.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Tiffany I am so in love with her bandana! Is that a normal sized bandana or was it made for dogs? I'm interested in the details! I have wanted to get a bandana for Hank


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> Tiffany I am so in love with her bandana! Is that a normal sized bandana or was it made for dogs? I'm interested in the details! I have wanted to get a bandana for Hank


Ah, Caroline! I'm in love with it too! It's a regular sized bandana. I just folded it a couple times to fit her size. Zack and I dressed up as Cholos for Halloween this year and I completely forgot I had them till I found one in my junk-draw. Now that's all she ever wears when going out. I think of it as her clothes just like I have clothes. :


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Super cute, Nala has such soulful eyes!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Nala you are beautiful!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

SunnynSey said:


> Super cute, Nala has such soulful eyes!


Thank you! I'm wondering if they will get lighter!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Nala you are beautiful!


Thank you, Tanner is a handsome boy!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Nala is 12 weeks old!*

Hooray! Nala is now 3 months old, wow sounds a lot bigger when I said it like that vs 12 weeks! Today we went out to a nice huge field and did a long recall session and later met up with 5 other dogs, it was like a little dog park! She did wonderful during both. 

For the recall, I used a 30ft lead to have her run around but still attached to me, and I would call her to "come" making sure to reel her in NO MATTER WHAT. Then give her a high value treat such as chicken. She has already done extremely well with come, as she was already coming 80% of the time. But I want to make sure she ALWAYS comes as she gets older so the leash will stay on until I feel very confident she will come 100% of the time. I made this mistake with Duke! 

Meeting all the other dogs, she loved it! Started playing with them right away and running around. I would occasionally say "come" to train her with other dogs and she did, EVERY TIME. Can you believe that? She even would sit, lie down, and shake while the other dogs were next to her. 

Today was a good day!

There is a video of her recall on her Instagram in my signature, check it out!
Here is a photo of today!


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Nala is such a sweet girl! I just read through all of her posts.

My new puppy is half golden retriever and half black lab too, so it's awesome to see Nala's journey so far.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

sapphire said:


> Nala is such a sweet girl! I just read through all of her posts.
> 
> My new puppy is half golden retriever and half black lab too, so it's awesome to see Nala's journey so far.


Oh wow! How awesome! I hope to see lots of pictures of your we puppy! How old is he/she? 

----
Just saw the post! Congrats! I can't wait to see him grow! Atticus is a fantastic name, it's also from one of my favorite reads To Kill A Mockingbird. He is a little guy! When was he born?


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

TiffanyGolden said:


> sapphire said:
> 
> 
> > Nala is such a sweet girl! I just read through all of her posts.
> ...


Thank you! To Kill a Mockingbird was definitely my inspiration for his name! 

He was born on January 14, 2016, so he is just 7 weeks old. He's so young, and the runt of the litter so he's especially tiny. But he is doing wonderfully so far!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

sapphire said:


> Thank you! To Kill a Mockingbird was definitely my inspiration for his name!
> 
> He was born on January 14, 2016, so he is just 7 weeks old. He's so young, and the runt of the litter so he's especially tiny. But he is doing wonderfully so far!


He is pretty young! I brought Nala home at 6.5 weeks old, so I definitely know how that goes. Has he been whining at all? Nala would whine at everything, I was constantly comforting her. I think that's why I have such a strong bond with her this early. As you probably will with Atticus as well. You become the parent, they look to you for comfort, food, water, and overall nurturing. It was definitely stressful but I believe worth it!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nala is going to be one big girl. Gosh, I love that "Golden" look.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

I was gone for 2 days, but felt like "forever" without Duke and Nala. I was visiting my dad for his birthday and I came back, Nala looks like she has gotten huge! She seems taller, stockier, and longer. I knew puppies grew fast, but this fast?! I was so happy to see her greet me with love. Here is her current position. What a goof. :


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Nala is 13 weeks old!*

Hooray, Nala is 13 weeks old today. It sure seems like she has grown crazy! From 6.5 weeks old to now, I wouldn't have guessed she would be a big girl. I'm not sure her exact weight or height until next Thursday but I'm guessing she is 20lbs+ and tall for her age. Her commands are coming in great, still working on her glands as a couple days ago I actually saw the gooey fluid coming out of her when she finished peeing. Hasn't happened since and no gross smell since. Seems to be getting better :crossfing

At 13 weeks old she knows: sit, lie down, stay, come, no, leave it, her name, shake, and with me(my version of heel). She is doing great on the leash, no pulling and when I stop walking looks up to me and sits. My only trouble is keeping her out of the creek water! Haha! Must be the Retriever in her!

Here is a picture of her height to give you a good idea!
P.s. She was trying to eat an ice cube during the photo, and then lone behold the ice cube!


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Nala is getting so big! What a gorgeous girl!

I'm impressed with how well trained she is already. I hope I'm as successful with Atticus!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

sapphire said:


> Nala is getting so big! What a gorgeous girl!
> 
> I'm impressed with how well trained she is already. I hope I'm as successful with Atticus!


She has gotten incredibly huge, Sapphire! Thank you for the nice compliment on her training! I'm constantly training her whenever I can and throughout the day. I'm working on rollover with her at the moment! How is Atticus doing?


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Fun in the Sun!*

Today, Nala, Duke and I went to the park to meet up with a couple of friends with dogs. Krypto, who is an 8 month old Yellow Lab, and Nemo who is a German Short Hair Pointer Lab mix, were there. Duke and Nala were in bliss! Not only did they see Nemo and Kyrpto but two other dogs showed up to join in. They both encountered large amounts of new people and greeted them with nothing but affection. 2 hours of pure joy. 

Nala came every time she was called. How awesome is that? At 13 weeks old, I'm impressed! She would even sit, shake, lie down, and stay while the other dogs were around her. I even said "leave it" a few times and she'd drop it then run to me and sit next to my feet. She is a lover for people over dogs. Occasionally she would look for me then run and sit next to my feet, and observe her surroundings. It's a beautiful day, how can you not enjoy outside!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

You've done a fabulous job training her!! She's such a beauty


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> You've done a fabulous job training her!! She's such a beauty


Thank you! That truly means a lot to me. I love training Nala and Duke and seeing them learn. My friends constantly question why I do not become and Vet or have the side job as a Dog Trainier. I don't notice how well behaved and well trained Duke and Nala are until I see other young pups that are out of control. For example Nala's litter mate Spike. Completely misbehaves; pees everywhere, continuously jumps, does not listen to his owner, and lunges onto you when you have food. I understand he is 13 weeks old, but I look at Nala and think, "it's doable because I've done it". Is that wrong for me to say, haha? :thinking:


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

TiffanyGolden said:


> At 13 weeks old she knows: sit, lie down, stay, come, no, leave it, her name, shake, and with me(my version of heel). She is doing great on the leash, no pulling and when I stop walking looks up to me and sits...


You should post videos of Nala going through all these things with you to let others know what can be accomplished with a 13 week old. I'd love to see it...


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

kwhit said:


> You should post videos of Nala going through all these things with you to let others know what can be accomplished with a 13 week old. I'd love to see it...


I have the come command on Instagram as well as a photo of her shaking. I need to post more videos you're right! I need to videotape when Duke is crated. Duke has a tendency to want a treat as well when Nala is asked to do something. I can take some tomorrow as it is the weekend and I have more time. I would love for you to see them.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Video Update!*

I have officially posted some videos of the commands Nala can do on her Instagram.
https://www.instagram.com/nalatheblackgolden/

Please check them out! I would post them on YouTube but I felt it was much more work to do that then Instagram. You do not have to be following her or have an Instagram to see the videos. I choose to do a little inside because it's been raining/snowing since this morning, making it very muddy outside! 

Please take a look and tell me what you think!


----------



## mm2k14 (Feb 16, 2016)

Looking good! Have you started loose leash walking yet? That's always the fun one. 

One of my favorite things to teach is "fix" because especially when they're young, it's a pain to have to keep bending down to untangle them from the leash!


----------



## Kathy4807 (Feb 9, 2016)

Nala is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Loved all your videos! The leave it was great!! Very focused little girl! Love the reflection in the mirror-so cute!! Nala is such a beauty!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Nala's so focused!! My favorite was come  Loved all the videos (she's adorable, she looks so fluffy and soft)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Great looking dogs. Love that little Nala is getting her manners so early.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Love all of the videos! Nala is beautiful.


----------



## GoldenLabMix (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello Nala! We have a lab golden mix too. Mine definitely has more of a lab coat but anyone who knows dogs will ask what he's a mix of because they can tell something's different. My next door neighbor's adult son got a flat coated retriever a month ago. I can't wait to see him again...we're going to have a play date at some point too. He basically looks just like Nala at this point. 
She's absolutely gorgeous BTW!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Thank you Everyone!*

All your replies mean a lot to me. I try really hard every day to teach her manners and to be a well trained doc. In all honestly, training is my stress reliever. I've never been one to play with dogs but to train is completely different. I find it absolute bliss to see dogs finally "turn on the lightbulb". It's this wonderful aha moment that makes me love them more and more. I enjoy raising dogs for this reason. :heartbeat

Here is Nala about 15 minutes from her bath!

GoldenLabMix, you are truly right! She looks A LOT like a Flatty! She has the long legs and coat!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Here is another picture! After being brushed.

P.S. The pillows are huge pillows we have, they are the size of two regular sized pillows.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Tiff I love the tapestry in the first picture, it's gorgeous! Also, Nala looks so adorable, when doesn't she?!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> Tiff I love the tapestry in the first picture, it's gorgeous! Also, Nala looks so adorable, when doesn't she?!


Thank you! I got the tapestry from a find of mine, for free! She said it didn't match with anything she had but it did for me. Worked out! Nala is beginning to look more and more like a Flat-Coated Retriever. Sometimes I catch myself thinking she is one then I say "Tiff, you know who her parents are!" Hahaha. She is just a tall girl and slender. I'm trying to keep her very slender as overfeeding/overweight can cause her glands to act up. I had to switch to grain-free food and I've been feeding pumpkin with every meal for 3 weeks now. The pumpkin is just a precaution as that's how sensitive they are. I hope it's just a phase. :crossfing

How is Hank?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nala sure is a beauty!!!!!:--heart::--heart:


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nash666 said:


> Nala sure is a beauty!!!!!:--heart::--heart:


Thank you very much! I can't wait to see what she will look like older.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

When was the last time Nala had her glands expressed? Kaizer started having issues with his and we got them expressed on Friday but it seems like they're slowly "filling" up again (is that the correct terminology?), I'm gonna add some sweet potato, green beans and carrots to his diet but wanted to know how it's working for Nala


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> When was the last time Nala had her glands expressed? Kaizer started having issues with his and we got them expressed on Friday but it seems like they're slowly "filling" up again (is that the correct terminology?), I'm gonna add some sweet potato, green beans and carrots to his diet but wanted to know how it's working for Nala


Nala's glands have been acting up since she was 10 weeks old. She is now 14 weeks old tomorrow. I've had to take her to the vet twice in a month just to get them expressed. Last time was about 2 weeks ago. The pumpkin is working wonders. I've gone to two different vets to get different opinions. First one said nothing, second one said it could be from maturing too fast. They are positioned right, no infection, and her stool is firm. 

The strangest thing that happened a week ago was the actual gland fluid was hanging from her. I noticed it after she peed outside. Then it happened again but not as much. I know this may sound gross, however it was like a string of fluid hanging from her. I knew it was the fluid because I wiped it up and smelled it(gross I know), I had to be sure! It's this constant on going struggle of what to do... She hasn't scooted, has firm stool, and is not licking in her area but just today I smelled it in the air. 

It's not as bad as it use to be. The grain-free and pumpkin help control it a little. I hope Kaizer's situation is better. I did learn about Glandax, a powder to put in their food to control their glands. Because some produce more fluid than others. Nala goes to the vet sometime this week for her Rabies Shot and another round of dewormer--I'm hoping to talk to the Vet about Glandax and if it's something to be considered.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I added a sweet potato to Kaizer's dinner today, and then I'm going to give the vet a call tomorrow. We got his anal glands expressed last Friday, and they're acting up again today, which I'm kind of worried about. Five days seems too soon for them to be full again.
If the potato mix doesn't help, I'll try pumpkin and hope it works.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> I added a sweet potato to Kaizer's dinner today, and then I'm going to give the vet a call tomorrow. We got his anal glands expressed last Friday, and they're acting up again today, which I'm kind of worried about. Five days seems too soon for them to be full again.
> If the potato mix doesn't help, I'll try pumpkin and hope it works.


Nala's had to be expressed 9 days apart. You should try the Pumpkin Purée in his food, it does wonders for Nala. I'm guessing I'll need them expressed again at the Vet... 

It's the worst when you see their stool is firm but yet, still acting up.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

TiffanyGolden said:


> Nala's had to be expressed 9 days apart. You should try the Pumpkin Purée in his food, it does wonders for Nala. I'm guessing I'll need them expressed again at the Vet...
> 
> It's the worst when you see their stool is firm but yet, still acting up.


I'll definitely give the pumpkin a shot, so glad it's working for Nala.

And yes about the poop! Kaizer's are firm, but he's still having issues.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> I'll definitely give the pumpkin a shot, so glad it's working for Nala.
> 
> And yes about the poop! Kaizer's are firm, but he's still having issues.


Yeah, sometimes it's "just a phase" as the vet told me!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Nala is 14 weeks old!*

Today Nala is 14 weeks old. Which means Rabies Shot and another dewormer sometime this week when I get a break from finals and her puppy class on Friday. My last final is Thursday, yes! Then puppy classes Friday night and horseback riding Friday afternoon. We've continued meeting up with the other dogs, now there are 6 of them that continue to go. It's creating great social skills, not only for her but me as well! We both enjoy meeting new people and dogs! I'm learning to control the gland issue a little more each week. She hasn't needed to be expressed in a while but I will still get her expressed when she gets her shot and dewormer. I'm guessing she weighs around 25lbs right now. I worry if she is too skinny, I've been feeding her three times a day and with pumpkin along with treats.. But still looks thin! I'm almost about to feed her 4x a day. Is it possible for some dogs to have a fast metabolism? She almost inhales her food and is getting to the point of not chewing her treats but swallowing them. She is growing up to be such a wonderful girl. She is loveable, sweet, smart, and a complete people-dog. She gets along well with other dogs of every size, from Lab to German Shepherd and Terrier to Cocker Spaniel.

I'm not sure how much the Puppy Class will teach her as she knows all the commands for the class, but you can bet they will be teaching me a lot more. My hopes for this class is to have her use to being around dogs while training, and I think this is a great way to accomplish that. I'm looking more towards me learning how to train in various ways. What to train and most importantly dog behaviors. I want to learn about what signs to look for when a dog is scared, submissive, and aggressive. Not because I believe Nala has any of these attributes but because of other dogs at parks, walking, or at a friends house-- I want to protect her and I want to learn how to not trigger these qualities in a dog with training a particular way. I want her to continue being confident like she is now, because I know the first year of a dog is all too critical. I want to continue to work hard on training and reaching out to be more educated on training, especially for when the 6 months phase hits. 

She is such an amazing girl. I'm very lucky to have her trust in me as her owner. :heartbeat

Photo: as of right now she got tired and decided to sleep in her crate on her own!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Here is another video of Nala.

https://instagram.com/p/BDCWoc7RKEo/

Sorry, the wind was crazy today!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

You sound like such a happy, enthusiastic puppy Mom, good for you. I do not understand the whole anal gland thing, I have only ever known of it becoming an issue in older dogs, not in a puppy. But I hope this too, shall pass for you. There were a few times I worried about Elsa being too thin, but then the next week she filled out some, then she'd get leggy again, and then fill out. If she was too skinny I am sure the vet would notice.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*First Day of Puppy Classes*

Today is Nala's first day of Puppy Classes. They start at 6:30pm and end at 7:30pm every Friday till April 22nd. I'm preparing her cooked treats to dice up and put in two ziplock baggies for her to have. I will put peanut butter in a Kong and freeze it for "down time". I'm so excited! I know she will be too! 

Here is a picture of her yesterday. She loves her brother, Duke. :heartbeat


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

How were puppy classes?


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> How were puppy classes?


Caroline, she did great! They said she was the most well-trained in the class so far, which I wasn't surprised because she knows those commands. The one thing that I learned was the "Gotcha Game". I've never really taken into consideration about grabbing a dogs collar and giving them a treat right after. Im excited to see what happens next! I also learned that Nala's been getting angry with Duke because another male puppy in the class tried to play with Nala the way Duke does and the trainer(Lori) said, "Remove Levi from the situation, Nala told him to back off." And the other lady moved Levi and Lori then said, "Nala was telling Levi to back off but since Levi is young he doesn't understand this, so we need to show him to back off by removing him from the situation and redirecting him," and then, "once he calms down then bring them back to each other."

Very useful information!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Nala is 15 weeks old!*

Yay, one more week and she is officially 4 months old!

Nala has been enjoying my parents house for break and getting to know the other dog and cats. Bella, my parents dog hasn't been real into playing with Nala. I'm not sure if it's a female thing or not, because she use to play with Duke when he was smaller... Maybe it takes longer? I do know Nala and Duke both play rough and Nala has only learned from Duke. Poor Bella. Plus Nala is a lot bigger than Bella by a complete 8". 

Here is my dad holding Nala.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

That's a really sweet picture of your Dad and Nala! My Nala didn't care for Bodie, for the first few days. I'm sure Bella will warm up to her. She is getting so fluffy too. I noticed in the picture of her standing the other day, looking at the cat, her back legs were starting to feather already. She is stunning!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> That's a really sweet picture of your Dad and Nala! My Nala didn't care for Bodie, for the first few days. I'm sure Bella will warm up to her. She is getting so fluffy too. I noticed in the picture of her standing the other day, looking at the cat, her back legs were starting to feather already. She is stunning!


Yes, I agree. Beautiful, beautiful girl. I'm very curious to see what hers and Duke's coat ends up looking like when they are adults.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Oh my goodness, thank you 3Pebs3 and Wendy!

Nala is starting to develop a longer coat than Duke has now. I noticed that in the beginning. She has a very straight long coat while Duke is wavy! It's crazy to watch them grow isn't it? My dad loves both Duke and Nala, they both have great personalities. Duke is just a wild man right now but with a little training he'll be the perfect family dog. Nala is very laid back and loves people more than other dogs. We went to Petco earlier this week and she was greeting the other dogs but would come sit or lie down next to my feet. I was even training her at Petco and others would come up and ask me how old she is and comment on how well behaved and trained she is for how young. I guess I got lucky with her!

I just took her out to potty and these are the photos I got of her! Are you thinking fluffy, straight coat or long thin coat? I hope the purple highlights still shimmer when she is older!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Here is the other one, I guess it was too big to upload! 

I wish Bodie and Rundle could meet both Duke and Nala, I'd love to see them both!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I had to look back... her coat looks different than Rundle's did at 4 months. Rundle has a very silky texture to her fur, with a slight wave, so she does look thinner coated than some other goldens I have seen. 

Nala looks a lot fluffier than Rundle did at her age. So I am thinking she is going to look fluffier/thicker coated than Rundle, but I'm curious as to what length her hair will be. Definitely beautiful. 

Rundle loves everyone. She'd be thrilled to meet Nala and Duke.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> I had to look back... her coat looks different than Rundle's did at 4 months. Rundle has a very silky texture to her fur, with a slight wave, so she does look thinner coated than some other goldens I have seen.
> 
> Nala looks a lot fluffier than Rundle did at her age. So I am thinking she is going to look fluffier/thicker coated than Rundle, but I'm curious as to what length her hair will be. Definitely beautiful.
> 
> Rundle loves everyone. She'd be thrilled to meet Nala and Duke.


You're right! I just looked through Rundle's thread.

Nala's coat is definitely a long thicker and longer. I noticed this when looking at Duke's older photos. I want to say her coat will be a lot like a Flat-Coated Retriever, that long fur and silky look. Because when I bathe her she has a silky shine to her. How fast was Rundle growing? I think Nala is growing really fast... The vet said she is maturing quickly--this is why her glands act up. I heard that females grow faster than males though. It would make sense because Duke is not that much taller than Nala. 

It will be interesting to see each Duke and Nala grow with Duke heading to Colorado in 2 weeks. I wish you didn't live so far! Then we could meet up, I know Nala and Rundle would love it! I love Rundle's face, it's the cutest thing! Your signature picture always melts my heart! I just want to hug her face! :heartbeat


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I think Rundle grew at a normal rate (1-2 pounds per week). I reported her weight pretty regularly on her thread up until the time she was around 40lbs, because it just got too hard to lift her anymore. Rundle was the smallest of her litter, but I'd say she is around 60-ish pounds now. She's not at all overweight, tummy is tucked right up. We have not had any gland issues with Rundle knock-on wood, but she did have her moments growing up - week long bout of diarrhea, randomly throwing up about 10 times in one night, getting a marrow bone stuck on her face, swelling around where her umbilical cord was after her spay... so there were a few extra trips to the vet over the course of her first year. But, she's been solid for awhile now. We need to go get her annual vaccines sometime in the upcoming weeks. It will be exciting to see how much she weighs and everything at that time. We have to find a new vet since we moved from BC to AB. Hopefully that goes OK too.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh and thank you about Rundle's face! I'm obviously crazy about her  Cool thing is I might get to meet Mini Nala since Atticus lives in the same city as me!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Nala is so beautiful! �� How much does she weigh now? When Ripley was around her age, he looked like a lab lol. Very short, flat coat. As he got older, his coat grew in wavy and silky. It's still a lot shorter than a lot of Goldens and he doesn't have any "fluff"
really. Even though he has very long hair on his tail and front legs, it's still thinner and silky. Jasper is completely different! At almost 6 months, he still feels soft and fluffy and already has more coat on his legs and chest than Ripley does. He just has a dense coat. In those pictures Nala's coat reminds me more of Jaspers . It's going to be fun seeing her grow!  I saw that you are from Washington and that you go to UW. I'm from Seattle and a coug ��


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Nala is so gorgeous! I can't believe how big she's getting. 

I keep showing my boyfriend pictures of her and saying "Look, this is what Atticus might look like!". It's so interesting to compare them since they're the same mix, even though they're different genders.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Oh and thank you about Rundle's face! I'm obviously crazy about her  Cool thing is I might get to meet Mini Nala since Atticus lives in the same city as me!


Yes, Atticus would love a play date! He wants to be friends with everyone. 

I agree that it's too bad Nala and Duke are so far away. It would be awesome if they could all play!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*3Pebs3:* You're welcome! Rundle is just too adorable! I think Nala will just be a big girl. As I've stated in other post her mom is 75lbs, which is big for a female! 60lbs is a nice size though, maybe Nala will end up that size. She weighs over 25lbs right now, I will be weighing her soon. Did you take Rundle to puppy and obedience classes? She is such an amazing girl, from what you say on here and on Instagram. I was wondering because Nala is in her first puppy class but I'm thinking about skipping the second and heading straight to obedience classes because she is excelling in her puppy class.

*JMME:* Jaspar is too cute! It reminds me of my dad's name; Gaspar. I think Nala will be a lot fluffier than Jaspar though. Because I look at older photos of him and he isn't too fluffy. Nala is extremely fluffy and shiny like. She has already started to form the curly long hair at he bottom of her tail, I think that might be my indicator she'll have very long hair. Only time will tell! But yes I am from Washington however... I'm not a Husky. In fact I'm a Wildcat! UW doesn't offer the major I want! But I would choose Husky over the Cougs 

*Sapphire:* Do you think Atticus will have long hair? Also thank you! I'm obsessed with Nala, she is turning out to be such an amazing little girl! I learn something new about her every week. I also didn't expect her to grow this fast! She was so small at 6.5 weeks old!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I did not take Rundle to any puppy or obedience classes. All of her training has been accomplished by following youtube videos. I recently tried one of the fenzi online classes (focus games), and I didn't like it. I've actually decided that I am really happy with the girl I have in front of me. I don't think I am interested in entering any other classes or competitions with her. I just really enjoy our day-to-day life together - playing fetch/hiking or playing chase/tug at home. She knows enough tricks. She could do a little better walking on leash, but I think that that will come more as she matures and becomes less excitable by other dogs/bunnies. She's amazing off leash. Stays close, checks in etc. Honestly, she's a real joy to be around. She doesn't bark, counter surf or destroy things. She has full run of the house all day while I'm at work without issue. When I'm home she's attached at my hip, and is a very cuddly girl. I make sure I give her lots of stimulation, take her new places, buy her new toys, try new things with her - the other day she followed me down a playground slide for the first time. I was so proud of her! I AM so proud of her! I may not do all the things that other people do with their goldens on this forum, but I know Rundle is happy, stimulated, and has a good life with us.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I have no idea why I thought you were at UW! My sister is also a wildcat : I'm just going to ignore your comment about UW haha  We are driving the dogs back home this summer and I'm really excited to take Jasper there for the first time - so many great places for hiking and swimming. Aw thanks! Ripley def didn't have much coat from day one - he looked like a gangly alien at times haha. I never saw Jasper at Nala's age though so I have no clue! I guess it probably seems like a big difference with Jasper just compared to our other guy (which probably isn't saying much) haha. This is the earliest picture I have of him (4 months I think) from the breeder. His grandpa has a straight coat and it was so pretty. Nala will definitely grow into a stunner . I just love her highlights too


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> I did not take Rundle to any puppy or obedience classes. All of her training has been accomplished by following youtube videos. I recently tried one of the fenzi online classes (focus games), and I didn't like it. I've actually decided that I am really happy with the girl I have in front of me. I don't think I am interested in entering any other classes or competitions with her. I just really enjoy our day-to-day life together - playing fetch/hiking or playing chase/tug at home. She knows enough tricks. She could do a little better walking on leash, but I think that that will come more as she matures and becomes less excitable by other dogs/bunnies. She's amazing off leash. Stays close, checks in etc. Honestly, she's a real joy to be around. She doesn't bark, counter surf or destroy things. She has full run of the house all day while I'm at work without issue. When I'm home she's attached at my hip, and is a very cuddly girl. I make sure I give her lots of stimulation, take her new places, buy her new toys, try new things with her - the other day she followed me down a playground slide for the first time. I was so proud of her! I AM so proud of her! I may not do all the things that other people do with their goldens on this forum, but I know Rundle is happy, stimulated, and has a good life with us.


Honestly, I could not *agree* with you more. I highly recommend all of what you just said. We never took Duke to puppy classes or obedience classes and he has turned out to be such a wonderful dog. I just started taking Nala to puppy classes only because I want her socialized as much as possible and for ME to learn how to train well. I meet up with other dogs everyday for an hour just to have Nala get exhausted all day. I plan on hiking, running, and adventuring with her. I truly believe you do not need classes to have a well trained and behaved dog. I want Nala and Duke as just family pets. I want them to love being indoors and being next to my side watching Netflix. I don't care if they go through these tracking, agility, or competition classes because I want a family pet. Just like Rundle, Nala and Duke get so much love and attention that I know they are happy. The only reason I'm taking her to one obedience class after her puppy class is so I can once again learn how to train well! You go girl.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

TiffanyGolden said:


> *3Pebs3:* You're welcome! Rundle is just too adorable! I think Nala will just be a big girl. As I've stated in other post her mom is 75lbs, which is big for a female! 60lbs is a nice size though, maybe Nala will end up that size. She weighs over 25lbs right now, I will be weighing her soon. Did you take Rundle to puppy and obedience classes? She is such an amazing girl, from what you say on here and on Instagram. I was wondering because Nala is in her first puppy class but I'm thinking about skipping the second and heading straight to obedience classes because she is excelling in her puppy class.
> 
> *JMME:* Jaspar is too cute! It reminds me of my dad's name; Gaspar. I think Nala will be a lot fluffier than Jaspar though. Because I look at older photos of him and he isn't too fluffy. Nala is extremely fluffy and shiny like. She has already started to form the curly long hair at he bottom of her tail, I think that might be my indicator she'll have very long hair. Only time will tell! But yes I am from Washington however... I'm not a Husky. In fact I'm a Wildcat! UW doesn't offer the major I want! But I would choose Husky over the Cougs
> 
> *Sapphire:* Do you think Atticus will have long hair? Also thank you! I'm obsessed with Nala, she is turning out to be such an amazing little girl! I learn something new about her every week. I also didn't expect her to grow this fast! She was so small at 6.5 weeks old!


I think he will have long hair based on his currently fluffiness! I hope so, anyway. I wanted a Golden so badly, so I'm hoping he'll have the Golden coat, just a different colour. We'll see, though. I love him no matter what!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm actually really excited to see Nala grow up. She's such a pretty girl now, she's definitely going to be a stunner when she's an adult. I think she'll definitely have a long coat too. Kaizer had the same type of fur as Nala does when he was her age (thick and fluffy) and he's nowhere close to his full adult coat, but his hair is longer and still thick and fluffy (and currently all over the house)


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> I'm actually really excited to see Nala grow up. She's such a pretty girl now, she's definitely going to be a stunner when she's an adult. I think she'll definitely have a long coat too. Kaizer had the same type of fur as Nala does when he was her age (thick and fluffy) and he's nowhere close to his full adult coat, but his hair is longer and still thick and fluffy (and currently all over the house)


Thank you! I'm very excited. Her hair gets all over the bathtub when I give her a bath, it's madness. Kaizer's coat is long, which is most likely what Nala will look like. She has a nice shiny, thick, long coat. Kaizer is too cute! I wish I could see videos of him! Is he pretty big? He seems a little smaller but that could be from pictures! Thank you once again for speaking so nice of Nala, I really do appreciate it. Others would call her a mutt, but I love her no matter what. In my eyes she is her own beautiful breed. :heartbeat


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

TiffanyGolden said:


> Is he pretty big? He seems a little smaller but that could be from pictures!


He's just around 67-68 pounds now, but he feels very short to me. I think he's just about 22-23", which would put him at the lower end of the standard. I haven't actually measured him just yet, but he comes up to my mid thigh and I have to tilt slightly to the side to touch his back if I'm standing and he's next to me (I'm 5'2"). I don't know, he still has a bit of growing to do, but I'm hoping he doesn't shoot up too much.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Just catching up on Nala's thread! She is gorgeous and has such a sweet face! I love the pic with her and your dad!! Can't wait to see how she grows!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> Just catching up on Nala's thread! She is gorgeous and has such a sweet face! I love the pic with her and your dad!! Can't wait to see how she grows!


Thank you so much! Mr. Mack is too cute.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Today was Nala's second puppy class. They say she is the most well-trained and well-behaved in the class. She lays down and just watches the other dogs. She loves attending and see all the other pups. I absolutely love going and learning. I learned two new things today! I'm proud of Nala because she fully mastered "lie down". I say "down" and she lies down, no hand signal or treat needed! She has also mastered "go to bed" which is used for laying on the mats during class that we started today... crazy! I say "go to bed" and she'll put all fours on the mat and lie down. I tried it at home with a blanket and she would lay down. Smart little girl I have! She is getting weighed soon and I'm thinking she is 30lbs now. I picked her up and I was thinking, "what happened to my little girl who was 7 weeks old?!" Where does the time go? I guess when you're having fun it flies. 

Here are pictures from her class today. I got an accidental derp/blur photo.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nala is already starting to lose her puppy fur at 15 weeks old?! I noticed her coat starting to get really shiny and now it's thicker and rougher than her puppy fur. She has also started itching more. I don't remember Duke losing his puppy fur this quickly! 

Can you see it? It's on her back end.


HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE :heartbeat


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*16 weeks old*

Nala turned 16 weeks a couple days ago, just got around to posting it!

Today I took both Nala and Duke to the Golf Course for socialization they did wonderful. Nala has been doing very well in public areas such as; Petco, parks, downtown, and other homes. She listens to commands in each of these situations 90% of the time. She is growing to be such a wonderful little girl. Her excitement pee has decreased tremendously! I'm still working on her not being so mouthy but only time will tell. She gets weighed next week, I'm excited to see! She is the same height as her litter mate Spike, which means she'll be quite the big girl! I've been taking her to Dog Club, which is a group of 9 dogs we developed within the community. She meets up with these dogs twice a day for 2 hours and a half. This is where I'm constantly working on her commands, especially "come". I love her to pieces. :heartbeat

Here is a picture of today at the Course.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She's really going to be Beautiful as an adult. She looks so happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

What a great photo! She is a really beautiful gal!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you so much Jen and 3Pebs3!

She will without a doubt be my beautiful little Nala. She is growing up way too fast for my eyes. It's weird to think when I got her at 6.5 weeks old she was smaller than her male litter mate Spike by a lot. Looking at her today she matches him in height and be size of her paws. I don't know it happened but time just swept right by us and now it feels like in a blink of an eye she is 4 months old--already feathering and getting her coat. 

Is there any recommendations on commands you guys may have? I'm not sure what to teach her anymore. She does well with most, and of course "come" is always my priority. Stay is getting better, but I've been working more on "come" than anything! I feel I've been lacking a bit. 

One thing I've noticed is she smells easily. It's not necessarily her glands but just a smell. I'm wondering if it's because Duke and other dogs are constantly slobbering on her. I bathe her every two weeks it seems like and she'll be fine. I do know I need to express her again and that will happen this following week. Same with flea medicine since spring is here!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Nala is growing beautifully. As far as commands Luna is graduating Tuesday from basic obedience. What we worked on there is "go" or some people use "go to your bed". I chose to just use "go" & point to where I want her to go (her bed, crate, a rug). It just gives me more options. We also worked on "wait", "leave it", "stay" "look at me" & of course reinforced recall! Sounds like you're doing great. Just switch it up & work with her in different places & environments.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

LynnC said:


> Nala is growing beautifully. As far as commands Luna is graduating Tuesday from basic obedience. What we worked on there is "go" or some people use "go to your bed". I chose to just use "go" & point to where I want her to go (her bed, crate, a rug). It just gives me more options. We also worked on "wait", "leave it", "stay" "look at me" & of course reinforced recall! Sounds like you're doing great. Just switch it up & work with her in different places & environments.


The "go to bed" command is great. Nala learned that last week at her class! I'm usually working on her command wherever we go, she listens 90% of the time but that's to be expected at 4 months old. I'm having a hard time teaching her to roll over. Haha!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Those are fun things to work on. I'm working on "go right" & "go left" where she does circles. We got the "go right" but still working on the "go left" .


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah I need to lookup some things to think about training her.

I just found a very useful age calculator for her, it says she isn't exactly 4 months old yet but 16 weeks old. Age Calculators

Since I find myself constantly getting confused, it works great!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Your confusion is totally justified. I am now differentiating age by weeks or months now. I said Elsa was 4 months at 16 weeks, but by 5 months, the days gained by calendar months outpaces the weeks significantly. So I waited until her birth date of the 18th to call her 5 months. So this month, she is 26 weeks on the 17th and 6 months on the 18th.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nala had fun at the pond today! She is such a water-lover, must be the retriever in her 

I tell her to stop growing so fast, but she just doesn't seem to listen to it!


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Tiff how did you introduce her to the water? Or did she just go right in?


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> Tiff how did you introduce her to the water? Or did she just go right in?


She has been jumping in the water since she was 10 weeks old! She introduced herself--one day we were at the field and there is this creek, she jumped right in. She has never been one to fear anything. In fact, it was nerve-racking when I saw her climb up the stairs at 6.5 weeks old! She even started swimming which I've never seen her do until today! Does Hank not like the water?


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Went over to see Nala's litter mate, Spike! 

You can bluntly see the Golden in Nala and the Lab in Spike. Spike looks like a pure Yellow Lab. Here you can also see they are about the same size. She had fun seeing her litter mate, but will for sure miss her big brother Duke. :heartbeat


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I can definitely tell by the water picture that she has grown so much! Its crazy how quickly they change over that first year. Its bitter sweet for sure.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

TiffanyGolden said:


> She has been jumping in the water since she was 10 weeks old! She introduced herself--one day we were at the field and there is this creek, she jumped right in. She has never been one to fear anything. In fact, it was nerve-racking when I saw her climb up the stairs at 6.5 weeks old! She even started swimming which I've never seen her do until today! Does Hank not like the water?


That is awesome! What a brave little girl  Hank hasn't gotten the chance to be around water yet but I am hoping to take him soon! Fingers crossed he loves it :crossfing


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> I can definitely tell by the water picture that she has grown so much! Its crazy how quickly they change over that first year. Its bitter sweet for sure.


I know! Also, females mature quicker. I want to see more pictures of Rundle, she is so cute on Instagram!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> That is awesome! What a brave little girl  Hank hasn't gotten the chance to be around water yet but I am hoping to take him soon! Fingers crossed he loves it :crossfing


Get him near water on a hot day and he will go crazy for water, it will be a great experience for him because he will learn it cools him off making him enjoy it that much more! I think that's why Nala loves it. Yesterday it was 79 degrees already and she has black fur!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Nala's so gorgeous!! I might be biased though - I love the black furred dogs. She's getting so big too. It's so bittersweet, because as they get older they get more mature and there's so many things to be proud of, but we still can't help to miss our little 10 pound puppies.

She's gonna grow up to be an amazing little girl! I can't wait to see her grow up


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Nala's so gorgeous!! I might be biased though - I love the black furred dogs. She's getting so big too. It's so bittersweet, because as they get older they get more mature and there's so many things to be proud of, but we still can't help to miss our little 10 pound puppies.
> 
> She's gonna grow up to be an amazing little girl! I can't wait to see her grow up


It is bittersweet! I cannot wait till I hit that stage where I can fully trust her. Where she will walk next to me off leash and not care about any distractions and just me. That is what I'm looking forward to but I will miss the moments where she is so easy to pick up after and bathe. It's pure bliss to have our fur companions. :heartbeat


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Here is another picture of Nala at the Pond. Once again, looking like a Flatty.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

I love this picture! I could never trust Hank off leash near water and that many people! He would be climbing over everyone getting them soaked! Good girl Nala


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> I love this picture! I could never trust Hank off leash near water and that many people! He would be climbing over everyone getting them soaked! Good girl Nala


Thank you! Not going to lie, I was nervous to let her off leash because she does like to greet people but that was when I would call her to "come". If I felt I couldn't trust her even the least bit, leash was on. She isn't one to get too distracted she likes to stay nearby and loves getting her food as treats. Once I get paid I will buy bully sticks to take with me in public places so she learns to settle more when I settle. I will also buy some more "human food-like" treats for her. She has her puppy class Friday and then after I'm headed back for the weekend to say goodbye to Duke and Zack... Hasn't sunk in that he is leaving. All I know is I can feel this heavy sadness looming over me.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Nala is so gorgeous!! I can't wait to introduce Atticus to water. I hope he loves it as much as Nala does!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

sapphire said:


> Nala is so gorgeous!! I can't wait to introduce Atticus to water. I hope he loves it as much as Nala does!


Ah, thank you! I'm sure he will! He's got a lot of retriever in him! How big is he now? Also, are his eyes pure black?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I've been meaning to introduce Kaizer to the water soon too. He loves his baths so I don't know if I should be worried 

And what a good girl Nala is, behaving so well off leash!!


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

TiffanyGolden said:


> Ah, thank you! I'm sure he will! He's got a lot of retriever in him! How big is he now? Also, are his eyes pure black?


Yes, he's definitely more retriever than lab, which I love. Now that the weather is getting nicer here, I'm hoping we'll have an opportunity to introduce him to water soon. 

He's still pretty little. I haven't weighed him since he got weighed at the vet last week, but I'd guess he's around 12 lbs, and he'll be 12 weeks old on Thursday. I think his eyes are more brown than black, but they always look different depending on the light. :lol:


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

sapphire said:


> Yes, he's definitely more retriever than lab, which I love. Now that the weather is getting nicer here, I'm hoping we'll have an opportunity to introduce him to water soon.
> 
> He's still pretty little. I haven't weighed him since he got weighed at the vet last week, but I'd guess he's around 12 lbs, and he'll be 12 weeks old on Thursday. I think his eyes are more brown than black, but they always look different depending on the light. :lol:


Labs are retrievers also. So he has a lot of retriever in him, meaning he's going to love the water no matter what. Labs were bred for the water as they were originated from the Newfoundland! It's Nala's instinct to head for the water especially with her black heavy coat she gets hot in the sun. 

Atticus will be a nice size though! Does he eat a lot? Nala always had an appetite for food whether she just ate or not. But if his eyes have a brown tint they will lighten up. Nala started lightening when she was 13 or 14 weeks old. I'm thinking Duke won't be tall like Nala but he will be stocky and heavy from the muscles. Nala will be lean and tall like her momma(aka Me)


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> I've been meaning to introduce Kaizer to the water soon too. He loves his baths so I don't know if I should be worried
> 
> And what a good girl Nala is, behaving so well off leash!!


Thank you! She is usually pretty good off leash, I say usually because she has her moments she slips up and getting too excited by someone. Then by the time I say "come" she is already greeting them eagerly! I just call her over because I don't know if the person likes dogs or not(but how could you not!) and I don't want to assume they do just in case.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

TiffanyGolden said:


> Labs are retrievers also. So he has a lot of retriever in him, meaning he's going to love the water no matter what. Labs were bred for the water as they were originated from the Newfoundland! It's Nala's instinct to head for the water especially with her black heavy coat she gets hot in the sun.
> 
> Atticus will be a nice size though! Does he eat a lot? Nala always had an appetite for food whether she just ate or not. But if his eyes have a brown tint they will lighten up. Nala started lightening when she was 13 or 14 weeks old. I'm thinking Duke won't be tall like Nala but he will be stocky and heavy from the muscles. Nala will be lean and tall like her momma(aka Me)


Yes you're totally right that labs are retrievers, too. Duh. I wrote that in a rush this morning and totally wasn't thinking! 

I agree! He loooooves food. I think we feed him more than we should, but since he's already so small, I don't think it's hurting him. He's always hungry and will eat anything and everything. Oh I hope you're right about his eyes lightening! I've been wondering about that. I'm interested to see what Nala will look like fully grown, especially in comparison to Duke.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

sapphire said:


> Yes you're totally right that labs are retrievers, too. Duh. I wrote that in a rush this morning and totally wasn't thinking!
> 
> I agree! He loooooves food. I think we feed him more than we should, but since he's already so small, I don't think it's hurting him. He's always hungry and will eat anything and everything. Oh I hope you're right about his eyes lightening! I've been wondering about that. I'm interested to see what Nala will look like fully grown, especially in comparison to Duke.


It will be interesting! Nala's eyes are pretty light right now. They are a nice caramel brown, hopefully Atticus's will!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Nala is 17 weeks old*

After Sunday I will not see Duke(in person) till August. For Valentines Day, Zack bought me a one-way ticket to Colorado for the whole month of August, the university starts back up September 24th. I'm a little excited to have only Nala and I, because of the tremendous love I have for her. I spend all my days with her--She is my best friend. She is too cute; at the golf course yesterday she was off leash and when she got too far ahead, turned her head to look for me and waited till I caught up. Then she would start walking with me next to my side proudly looking up at me occasionally. I always get comments on how well trained and behaved she is but my oh my does she hold my heart. I give all the props to her when people compliment me for training her so well, because truthfully she is the one teaching me. She has taught me patience, relaxation, and to not always be so serious. 

Words cannot express how much animals impact our lives in whatever way they do. Whether it's a service dog for someone who is blind, or cat who helps anxiety and we cannot forget therapy animals who visit hospitals for the sick. In many ways Nala is my service dog. Her timid, kind, and calm personality has positively affected my stress and anxiety levels. Since having her my mood has brightened, I don't get easily frustrated and my mood swings are in the past. My therapist and I are happy. 

Nala and Duke have truly made me cherish the impact things in our daily lives have on us as inndividuals. Now with Duke and Zack leaving it will be just Nala and I. But that's not so bad, I wouldn't be able to through the separation easily without her. It's heartbreaking to have them both leave and we will miss them greater than we know, but we have each other to keep each other busy. Zack will have his best friend, Duke, to keep him busy as well. 

Gotta love dogs and happy 17 weeks to my baby girl. :heartbeat


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*17 weeks old*

Went to the pond today, once again jumped all in! She is a tired little pup.


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

I look forward to the day where we can take Herschel hiking and swimming in lakes every weekend! Meanwhile he has become an excellent basketball player (he chases them and guards us when we try to shoot).


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

That picture is absolutely precious!!!! She looks exhausted


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Modulo said:


> I look forward to the day where we can take Herschel hiking and swimming in lakes every weekend! Meanwhile he has become an excellent basketball player (he chases them and guards us when we try to shoot).


She started all by herself when she was 10 weeks old. 

But that is adorable he "plays" basketball. Nala likes to chase soccer balls while Duke likes to try and carry them! Both Nala and Duke are lovers of sticks, Duke will carry them proudly!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> That picture is absolutely precious!!!! She looks exhausted


Isn't it funny to see the crash? Hahaha. I swear she was playing outside even though she was tired then as soon as she jumped in the car, it was an instant change--and she was asleep. It's too cute! I love it when I have a tired pup, and I'm sure you do too! Is Hank pretty hyper? Duke use to be when he hit 4.5 months old. He's mellowing a lot as he's getting older.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Went to the pond once again today. This time I choose to have a 30ft leash attached to her. I did not hold it, I simply had it on her for precaution if she were to try and run up to someone while wet. To my amazement she didn't even try. She just stayed near me and people watched. I sat down a blanket for us, then said "bed" and she put all fours on the blanket and laid down. It's a command I learned through puppy class--and she did it! She would come when called, sit, shake, and lie down. We laid on the blanket together and she would lay right next to me. Had fun today but we miss Duke and Zack.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Nala is so awesome! I love the pictures of her at the pond. It seems like you two are always having such a wonderful time together. <3 

As always, I'm so impressed with how well behaved she is! Atticus and I have a long way to go until we get to that point!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

sapphire said:


> Nala is so awesome! I love the pictures of her at the pond. It seems like you two are always having such a wonderful time together. <3
> 
> As always, I'm so impressed with how well behaved she is! Atticus and I have a long way to go until we get to that point!


Thank you, Alexa! 

I try to make sure to take her everywhere because of socialization. I think that is why she is so well behaved. She is constantly around people and other dogs that they are common to her. Plus she is very smart, almost too smart for her own good! She catches on very fast and feels comfortable as long as I'm in sight, that's probably why she likes to stay next to me. I left for a weekend and had Zack take care of her for me. He said when I left for the weekend, Nala missed me so much she found my coat and laid on it to go to sleep. So Zack laid it in her crate and she slept like a baby. 

Atticus will get there, some take longer for the bond to develop and other not so much. It also takes time for them to become "use" to things, such as other dogs and people. He is just excited and exploring, so let him! The more exploring the more he learns. Atticus seems to be doing well, from what you post! I just got really lucky with Nala, because her personality mixes well with mine.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

TiffanyGolden said:


> After Sunday I will not see Duke(in person) till August. For Valentines Day, Zack bought me a one-way ticket to Colorado for the whole month of August, the university starts back up September 24th. I'm a little excited to have only Nala and I, because of the tremendous love I have for her. I spend all my days with her--She is my best friend. She is too cute; at the golf course yesterday she was off leash and when she got too far ahead, turned her head to look for me and waited till I caught up. Then she would start walking with me next to my side proudly looking up at me occasionally. I always get comments on how well trained and behaved she is but my oh my does she hold my heart. I give all the props to her when people compliment me for training her so well, because truthfully she is the one teaching me. She has taught me patience, relaxation, and to not always be so serious.
> 
> Words cannot express how much animals impact our lives in whatever way they do. Whether it's a service dog for someone who is blind, or cat who helps anxiety and we cannot forget therapy animals who visit hospitals for the sick. In many ways Nala is my service dog. Her timid, kind, and calm personality has positively affected my stress and anxiety levels. Since having her my mood has brightened, I don't get easily frustrated and my mood swings are in the past. My therapist and I are happy.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say I totally understand where you are coming from with this post. My DH and I spent the last 6 months apart, and Rundle went back and forth between us during that time, but spending most of her time with me. When she was here it made being apart a lot easier, than she wasn't. Dogs just have a way of brightening up even our worst of days. Love our dogs!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Weighed 31lbs today*

Nala went to vet to get her rabies shot, expressed, and flea and tick pill. She weighed in at 31lbs at 17 weeks old! The vet said she will most likely get to over 75lbs, because she had the bone mass! 

Unfortunately, the vet said her glands were very full, which means back to the drawing board. However, the vet said that her dog didn't express on her own for a couple of months. So I'm hopeful and waiting :crossfing

Because of her nice long day at the vet, she deserved a nice afternoon at the pond. Since it was 83 degrees today the pond was packed with about 70 or more people. She loved every minute of it. Jumped right into that water; as usual. 

Puppy class went really well today. Because it was so nice we did leash training. She didn't pull at all. She is doing extremely well with the leash. She sits when I stop and likes to walk right next to me. The trainer said that she is such a well raised dog. She no longer jumps on people, which is something the trainer commented heavily on and said how fantastic she is doing. Can't wait for next week!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*18 weeks old*

Nala is 18 weeks old today. 

I'm not sure what to say besides, Zack and Dukes departure hasn't hit Nala as much as its hit me. She is growing like a weed. Her puppy fur is almost fully gone at 4 months old. She is beginning to lose her teeth! Her recall is amazing, whether it's hand touch or "come" she's always running towards me. She knows "bed" now. Where I say bed and she climbs onto her dog bed downstairs and lays down. She is still a cuddle bug! I did test my limits with her when I left her in the house by herself for an hour and a half. No mess, no destruction, nothing! She did amazing! She hasn't made an accident in the house for 7 weeks now. Almost 2 months! Sometimes I leave the crate open while I sleep at night, she usually just sleeps on my clothes or in her crate. I've noticed she is starting to get hot on blankets or on the bed because she will jump off to lay on the floor. The weather has been hot lately, already 79 and 80 degrees. Still trying to figure out what else to teach her... Any ideas?

I guess that's my little update! 

P.S. Sorry for the eye goo in the picture she just woke up!


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

She's so gorgeous, and getting so big! I also love the family picture in your signature.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

She certainly sounds like she is very smart and catches onto training very quickly. Have you started practicing any "finishes" with her when she comes and sits in front of you? Either a "swing" finish to the left or a right finish (which I call "get around"-not sure of the proper name). I love doing both of them and people are so impressed when they see me do it. You can find some video's on line if you google dog finishes. She is becoming a real beauty!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

She sounds like she's doing so well! The time apart from Zack and Duke will get easier. Lucky you have a little cutie to help with the transition.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She's growing up to be a very pretty girl!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Next Week is last day of Puppy Class I*

Thank you everyone for the kind words! 

Today was Nala's second to last day of Puppy Class Skills I. For Nala I wasn't sure where to go next as she excelled tremendously, the trainer said her next step would be Foundation Obedience Skills II. This class is the highest obedience class within the program and is usually required an age of 7 months or more. Nala will enroll in the class at 20 or 21 weeks old. My next step after or even during is the AKC Canine Good Citizen Certificate. I want Nala to have a CGC in her name as she is an excellent dog and I want her to contribute as much as she can to not only me and my future family but to others in need. Eventually, I want her to be a Water Rescue Dog as her love for water is only becoming greater. She has the drive and ability to provide for others as she already has for me. 

This summer I am preparing my journey in receiving my CCPDT. I have changed to achieving an Associates best suited to be a Vet Assistant or Vet Nurse with still pursuing my Bachelors in Accounting. Big changes are headed our way. I hope you all will enjoy watching our journey as much as we will be enjoying it. :heartbeat


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nala's puppy fur is almost gone, the ears are left. It's bittersweet right now, I will miss her fur but I cannot wait to see her coat! 

She is 34lbs as of right now, my dense little gal!


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

TiffanyGolden said:


> This summer I am preparing my journey in receiving my CCPDT. I have changed to achieving an Associates best suited to be a Vet Assistant or Vet Nurse with still pursuing my Bachelors in Accounting. Big changes are headed our way. I hope you all will enjoy watching our journey as much as we will be enjoying it. :heartbeat


Omg I am now just reading this! I had no idea you were doing this, that is so exciting! You would be perfect!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Nala is just beautiful! I find myself wanting to get a black golden for myself  I have seen one or two golden mixes in my area that look jet black but otherwise just like a golden and I find them gorgeous. Rationally it's not a good time for me to add another but If I happen to run into a pup needing rescue with those characteristics I won't stand a chance.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

thorbreafortuna said:


> Nala is just beautiful! I find myself wanting to get a black golden for myself  I have seen one or two golden mixes in my area that look jet black but otherwise just like a golden and I find them gorgeous. Rationally it's not a good time for me to add another but If I happen to run into a pup needing rescue with those characteristics I won't stand a chance.


It's not easy to find a Long Haired Black Lab and Golden Mix, usually the look like labs such as Nala's litter mate Spike. Which is where I call them Goldadors! But yes, get one!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

carolinehansen said:


> Omg I am now just reading this! I had no idea you were doing this, that is so exciting! You would be perfect!


Thank you Caroline! I'm excited and nervous, I have good feelings this is my direction in life. I've always had a way with animals as being Catholic, I am born on the day of St. Francis the Saint of all Animals and Nature. I haven't always been patient, but animals have taught me to be patient. Now, I believe I'm ready to take on my role as being "The Saint of All Animals and Nature" to truly care for them and teach them. :heartbeat


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*19 Weeks Old*

Nala is 19 weeks old today! 

Not much of an update today, besides her testing her limits earlier with not wanting to listen, being picky about whether she wanted to listen to leave it or not. :no:

Other than that she has been wonderful. She is in another stage of runny stool, but will be hard in the mornings and other times. I think it was a frozen yogurt filled Kong that enabled her runs today. I guess no more frozen yogurt and just frozen pumpkin!

She weighs 34lbs.

We Skyped with Duke and Zack this morning. It was too cute, Nala saw Duke on the computer screen and her ears perked up, her tail began to wag then she put her paw on the screen. It warmed my heart to see her get excited that she saw Duke. Because just like her I was excited to see Zack and Duke. :heartbeat 

Here are some pictures of her an hour ago. It's hot here, in the 80s. Nala decided to jump in the creek!


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Oh Nala is growing into a lovely lady . Love her reaction to the skype call. Hope you are coping with the seperation, but sounds like you are both doing something worth the sacrafice of having to spend this time apart.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nala got a bath before going to my parents house this Friday. She has those cute little puppy eyes. This was after she proceeded to roll all over the carpet and ended up in the corner near the stairs.

Her glands are acting up again, unfortunately. All three Vets have said, "She hasn't learned to express them on her own yet". My only concern is if I'm expressing them too often or not enough? Because if I express too much she can get an infection, if I express them too late she can also get an infection. I'm trying to find a nice median. I'm trying to stay as far away as possible from getting surgery, so a nice median is urgent! 

Also what are your thoughts on the puppy food Pro Plan?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

She's so cute, sweet and pretty. Can't comment on the food. Rundle has been an Acana girl from 4 wks onward.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> She's so cute, sweet and pretty. Can't comment on the food. Rundle has been an Acana girl from 4 wks onward.


I want to ween her off of Grain-Free food. As she isn't allergic to grains and her glands are better than in the beginning at 10 weeks old. I'm wondering if it's the grain-free that's causing them to be a little more irritated now that they've settled a lot more other than a little bit this week. I want to make sure I'm getting the right food for her joints, hips, and growth. I've heard some people have their pups on Pro Plan. But how is Acana? I haven't heard of it!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle and her parents, and one of her siblings are all on grain-free Acana food and doing great! Its definitely a high quality kibble. They have some non-grain free version, but I think they might still be low carb, so might not be what you are looking for. Rundle has not had any trouble with her glands, so it is hard to compare.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Rundle and her parents, and one of her siblings are all on grain-free Acana food and doing great! Its definitely a high quality kibble. They have some non-grain free version, but I think they might still be low carb, so might not be what you are looking for. Rundle has not had any trouble with her glands, so it is hard to compare.


Yeah, the vet nor I can figure out what is happening with her glands. It just randomly occurs at times. It will be great for a couple of weeks then back to the drawing board. I pray it is a phase of her not knowing how to express them on her own. I pray that surgery is not needed when she is older. My family had an American Cocker Spaniel who got expressed frequently because they were not expressing on their own. If they did express it was multiple times throughout the day. Later when she turned 2 years old, we had to remove them do to over expressing because it just kept filling up!

Also, I read more reviews on the Pro Plan and decided to get it! My vet recommended it. Even just this first week I have found her coat to be shiny and she absolutely loves the food! I'm interested to see what it does to her growth!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*20 weeks old*

Nala is 20 weeks old today!

Her full coat is coming in beautifully. It's long silky and soft. All that is left are her ears! I'm finding out today that Nala is very eager to learn as much as possible, and quick too! 

Here is a list of what she now knows:

• Sit
• Shake
• Lie Down
• Come
• Leave it
• Stay
• No
• Heel
• Hand Touch (silent recall)
• Her name
• Spin
• Speak
• High Five
• Off
• To walk nicely on the leash
• Sit when I stop walking 
• Bed (lays down on her bed)
• To wait patiently for her food even after I set it down till I say "GO"
• Kennel

Her and I are working on "crawl" and "fetch". So far we have fetch down to, her getting the object and then me saying "Nala, come!" But other than that she won't always bring it back. I'm working on associating one word with objects such as when she is near things for example a stick. As she is playing with it I say "stick" and she usually stops, then goes back to playing with it I say "NICE!" And then seconds later give her a treat. That's a start right? 

Other news is, Nala may have a UTI. I scheduled an appointment for her on Saturday at 11:40am. She will also be expressed as she scooted today. All prayers that there isn't a UTI and that her glands aren't becoming infected. :crossfing


Here is a picture of her from the weekend. She is getting quite big!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I can't see her picture here for some reason. Great on the training, but sucks to hear she might have a UTI. Hopefully she gets past all of this soon!!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> I can't see her picture here for some reason. Great on the training, but sucks to hear she might have a UTI. Hopefully she gets past all of this soon!!


The tech team just fixed the issue with pictures!

But I know right? I feel like she is going through a lot right now. She is bloody from losing her teeth, her glands are acting up, and she may have a UTI. My poor baby girl. 

Only thing I'm happy about is her best friend is a Beauceron named Archer. Archer is extremely handsome and a patient loving dog. Archer has been making her more interested in fetching. So today I got her three chuck balls to start off with! Does Rundle like to fetch?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

TiffanyGolden said:


> Nala got a bath before going to my parents house this Friday. She has those cute little puppy eyes. This was after she proceeded to roll all over the carpet and ended up in the corner near the stairs.
> 
> Her glands are acting up again, unfortunately. All three Vets have said, "She hasn't learned to express them on her own yet". My only concern is if I'm expressing them too often or not enough? Because if I express too much she can get an infection, if I express them too late she can also get an infection. I'm trying to find a nice median. I'm trying to stay as far away as possible from getting surgery, so a nice median is urgent!
> 
> Also what are your thoughts on the puppy food Pro Plan?


Purines Puppy Pro Plan is great. Fed the two puppies I've had on it from the get go and they thrived. Whether it will help with anals or not I don't know. But it's good, and you can add pumpkin every day for extra bulk if you want. Won't hurt and it can help.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

The Pro Plan seems to be thriving in this household here as well! Her coat is beautiful. However, her anal glands are just strange the Vets just can't figure it out yet. I've been having pumpkin in her food since she was 10 weeks old, it worked for a while then stopped recently. She doesn't have the runs either. We are all just waiting to see what comes up to indicate if it's going to be a long term issue. 

Do you still use Pro Plan for your dogs today?


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Nala and her bestfriend Archer*

Archer is a Beauceron who is almost 2 years old. Intelligent and patient dog! He protects Nala from other dogs who start to play rough with her. I love their brother and sister relationship, especially with Duke being gone.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Nala is beautiful Tiffany! Hope she doesn't have a UTI and gets past the problems with her glands. Can't believe how much she's grown!! If you are teaching her to crawl, you have to teach her to play dead too. When my Nala was a pup, I did stick em up (sit pretty) scootch(crawl) and bang(play dead) and over. People think it's a hoot! Meanwhile, Bodie knows sit, lie down and shakes both paws. Second child syndrome-lol. He's not crazy about playing fetch, but boy he can track anything in the air and catch it!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle likes to fetch now, but it took time. She would fetch in the water at a very young age somewhere between 4-6 months. But, fetching on land took longer. Around 8-10 months she started to like fetch more. Now she gets excited every evening to go to the park and play fetch. She likes to do a combo of run and get the ball, return with it, find a stick, lay down and chew for a minute - and repeat. Its never just one task with Rundle. She likes to hold on to a toy and chew a bone at the same time. She likes to play tug and chase in the house. She's a dog of multiples... just one of her quirks


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

I haven't been around in a while, but I just caught up on Nala's updates! She's such a beautiful girl, and I'm so impressed with how well her training is going. Sorry to hear that she might have a UTI-- I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you Wendy, Rundle's Mom, and Alexa! 

I pray that it's just a little mishaps. If it is a UTI I'm glad to get it fixed as soon as possible. Bodie, Rundle and Atticus are just too cute! 

Wendy - Is Bodie fairly tall? Also, how has he been since he's been able to play outside again? I bet happy as can be!

Rundle's Mom - Her chuck it balls come in the mail today! I'm excited! I'm hoping to sneak in little treats so she sees the ball as a exciting thing. She already likes them I just need to teach her to go get it then bring it back. What word should I use for her to bring it back besides come? I also have noticed it takes about 7-8 months for them to actually fetch. I think it's the lack of endurance they have at 4-6 months. 

Alexa - Atticus is growing to be such a cutie! How much does he weigh now? Also what are you noticing are his cute little quirks of his personality? I love watching them develop a personality and finding out what funny things they inhabit!

Here is an idea of just how big Nala is. This is our friend Logan and Nala together.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Vet News*

Today Nala went to the Vet for a UTI check and anal gland expression.

Nala is 20 weeks and weighed in at 36lbs.

The results came up and Nala has a UTI. Her anal glands were also full. She is on a 10 day antibiotic twice a day. The Vet said her anals glands need to be watched often because it's very uncommon in puppies to need expression twice every month. My poor baby, I hope this is just a phase and I hope the UTI is taken care of at the end of the antibiotics.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Our little Rundle was 32 pounds around 20 wks too, so she's not too much heavier than she was. Now our Rundle is 64lbs full grown. Nala is so shiny! What a beautiful girl you have. Hope she starts to feel better soon!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Our little Rundle was 32 pounds around 20 wks too, so she's not too much heavier than she was. Now our Rundle is 64lbs full grown. Nala is so shiny! What a beautiful girl you have. Hope she starts to feel better soon!


Really? Maybe they'll be around the same weight when full grown! I'm not sure what Nala will be. I've been told 75lbs and then 80lbs at the most. Her coat came in very fast. Duke's didn't come in that fast. She also is almost done with all of her teeth! 

Thank you about her coat! I work hard on making sure it's soft, silky, and smells good. I think she will, she is pretty mellow today! How is Rundle doing?


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Nala does have a gorgeous coat! Sorry about the UTI and her glands. Poor baby! Hope she feels better soon too and outgrows the glands filling up. Bodie is doing well! Thanks for asking. Walking every day, which he's really happy about! Not sure how tall he is-will have to measure him this week


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Nala does have a gorgeous coat! Sorry about the UTI and her glands. Poor baby! Hope she feels better soon too and outgrows the glands filling up. Bodie is doing well! Thanks for asking. Walking every day, which he's really happy about! Not sure how tall he is-will have to measure him this week


Thank you Wendy!

Bodie appears to be tall from what I've seen! I was told by the trainer in Nala's last class, that she was shorter than most Goldens the trainer sees..? For some reason I've always thought she was tall. I guess it's because I see her around other breeds instead of other Goldens. Maybe? I'm not sure. I'm guessing the weather has been nice there? Also, has Bodie's coat been getting quite dark? 

Here is a picture to give an idea of her full body. She was tired!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle is just great. She is such a sweet girl. She loves everyone and everything. Today she spotted and older gentleman shuffling along from 20ft away, and she could just tell he needed some attention. She laid down and would not budge until we went over to say hi. Then she sat leaned against him while he pet and loved her up. Rundle is amazing with cats, dogs big and small, people big and small, young and old. She sure is a special. Makes me wonder why anyone bothers with breeds other than goldens <3


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Nala is growing into a really pretty girl! I love her coat!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Nala looks so silky  She is so beautiful - Jasper was also 36lbs at 20 weeks also seemed short to me, but I think that is actually the breed standard for goldens. I'm used to Ripley who is all legs and well above the standard in height, so maybe the trainer is too? I'm sure she will only continue to get taller . I'm sorry to hear about her UTIs and anal glands . I hope you guys are able to figure out a solution for her anal glands soon!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Rundle is just great. She is such a sweet girl. She loves everyone and everything. Today she spotted and older gentleman shuffling along from 20ft away, and she could just tell he needed some attention. She laid down and would not budge until we went over to say hi. Then she sat leaned against him while he pet and loved her up. Rundle is amazing with cats, dogs big and small, people big and small, young and old. She sure is a special. Makes me wonder why anyone bothers with breeds other than goldens <3


I'm not sure why anyone would choose another breed rather than any Retriever. Labs, Goldens, Flat-Coated, Chesapeake Bay, Curly Coated etc. they are all amazing dogs. The bond and love any dog gives is truly magical!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

JMME said:


> Nala looks so silky  She is so beautiful - Jasper was also 36lbs at 20 weeks also seemed short to me, but I think that is actually the breed standard for goldens. I'm used to Ripley who is all legs and well above the standard in height, so maybe the trainer is too? I'm sure she will only continue to get taller . I'm sorry to hear about her UTIs and anal glands . I hope you guys are able to figure out a solution for her anal glands soon!


How big is Jaspar suppose to get? That may help me indicate a good zone of how big Nala may get! I know that Golden's aren't necessarily tall. Every Golden I've seen is almost medium height. So maybe my trainer has only seen tall Goldens!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

My breeder said she thinks he will be on the upper end of the standard, so likely somewhere between 70-75lbs??? It's funny that they were the exact same weight! And I agree! I was honestly a little surprised when I saw how short all of my breeders dogs were compared to Ripley - I realized after that Goldens are more medium in height. I'm sure Nala will still get a few inches taller too


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

JMME said:


> My breeder said she thinks he will be on the upper end of the standard, so likely somewhere between 70-75lbs??? It's funny that they were the exact same weight! And I agree! I was honestly a little surprised when I saw how short all of my breeders dogs were compared to Ripley - I realized after that Goldens are more medium in height. I'm sure Nala will still get a few inches taller too


The dad of Nala is really tall they said. I saw a Golden today at the Pond and it was medium size. Goldens just are not that tall, so I find it odd when they say she is short. Because she is already almost the height of a 7 month old German Shorthair Pointer at 20 weeks old. I love that Jaspar is stocky and built! He looks so fluffy I just want to hug him.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*21 weeks okd*

Nala is 21 weeks old today and weighs around 37.5lbs. 

Her teeth are coming in nicely, and her coat is abundant with shine and softness. She knows quite a lot of commands now. I no longer walk her on the Easy Harness, as she is doing well with walking on the leash. Rarely has a tight leash! My only concern is she has a tendency to walk directly in front of me, I've occasionally tripped!

Her UTI treatment is going well, however last night I woke up to throw up on my bed from the pill. I must have thought she had enough food in her stomach, my fault  

She is doing great this morning, has been enjoyed the sun and fun with all the other dogs. Also, she loves carrots!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*

Your Nala is just gorgeous!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Nala is beautiful...so cute eating a carrot!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

She really is beautiful. That gorgeous black coat is awesome.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you everyone! Nala is almost 22 weeks old. She weighs about 39lbs at the moment! 

Her commands are becoming extremely easy. She can stay even while I walk around her or turn my back to her. She always waits for the word "GO". 

I'm expecting her to weigh 40lbs by 22 weeks old. 

Here is a picture of her on my bed comparing her height to my bed poles.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Ahh Nala is so gorgeous, and getting so big! I haven't been around in a while, so I'm just getting caught up on posts, and needed to check out her updates right away.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*22 Weeks old (5 months)*

I'm a day early but I don't think I will have time to post tomorrow, as I will be heading to Colorado at 7:15pm Pacific Time, SUPRISE SURPRISE! 

I'm excited to see Zack and Duke after a month! Nala will not be joining me on this flight but she will be in August! 

Nala is currently 41lbs.

Her "Ask To Pet" service harness came in the mail today and she is officially a certified ESA dog. I plan on making her a full therapy dog sometime in her life time. Her temperament just keeps getting better and better as she ages. We have not hit the terrible teenage stage like we did with Duke around this time.

She knows quite a bit of commands:

• Speak
• Crawl
• Sit
• Stay (even when I turn my back and walk)
• GO (when I make her sit and stay for a minute before she can eat then I say go)
• Down
• Shake
• Heel
• Hi-Five
• Spin
• Come (she has got this down 100% even when I have my back turned, in another room etc.)
• Hand Touch (silent recall)
• Check in (when she is off leash she stops and waits for me when to catch up)
• Leash walking (I only use her collar instead of a harness)
• Off
• Gentle (when I want her to gentley take the treat)
• No
• Leave it
• Drop it
• To sit when I stop walking

I'm still working on associating names with objects, I haven't focused on it as much as I would like or need to. She is a very fast learner as she can learn a command within 20 minutes. Nala is very socialized. She plays with at least 4 other dogs twice a day for 2 hours each. She interacts with other people daily, as well as outside objects.

Yesterday, Nala, my friend, and I went on a 3 mile walk. We were walking in the country and saw two little ponies behind a fence. Nala has never seen a horse up close before and right away her hair stood up and she began barking. I knew she was fearful as it was new and bizarre that they were near her level. I keep meat on me when we are outside at all times, while doing so I wanted her to have a positive reaction to the ponies. I would show her the ponies were not bad and I would pet them and if she didn't react, give her a piece of meat. Eventually I would pull her face towards the ponies face and give her a treat that way, she started off "skiddish", by the end of it all she was wagging her tail and didn't want to leave them! 

Nala is becoming very trustworthy. She rarely uses the crate. I leave her to roam in the house for 3 hours now by herself. At night she now sleeps in my bed with me but I make sure to leave her crate open just in case--for her comfort. Her UTI is all fixed and all is well with Nala and Tiffany. :heartbeat


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Sounds like Nala is doing beautifully. Your doing a great job with her and should be a proud mama. Miss hearing about Duke in the October thread. I'm sure he's adjusted fine in his new home in Colorodo. Enjoy your visit with Zack and Duke!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*23 weeks old*

Nala is 23 weeks old today! 

She is such a great dog! I'm so lucky to have her in my life. Nala is growing like a weed. Her height has shot out of the roof. She is pretty tall as of right now and looks lean.

Nala weighed in at 41.5lbs today

What a big girl I have and clever! In 5 minutes she learned to leave the cookies on her paws until I said "GO!" She catches on very fast, makes me wonder if sometimes she'll try out smart me! I'm still in the process of her not getting excited when walking past people. Tonight we will go on a nice walk and I'll spend more time training her. Training is definitely therapeutic to me, as well as watching her be so gentle with people, including myself! She has so much to learn, and I can't wait to see what my little girl will look like full grown. Will her coat be really long? Will she be really tall? Will she be longer? It seems to be a mystery with Goldens!


If you are interested in seeing some training videos of Nala you can click on this link, https://www.instagram.com/nalatheblackgolden/
You do not need to be following or have an account to view!


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Nala is both beautiful and clever, so glad she is doing so well. Hope the wait till August isn't too bad.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

CarnelleyLamb said:


> Nala is both beautiful and clever, so glad she is doing so well. Hope the wait till August isn't too bad.


Thank you, Carnelley! 

As of right now Nala going through a lot, but if I add up the pass 4 months I've been with her, she has always been a bit of a surprise. She has shown to have quite a bit of uncommon occurrences and proven to be one of the smartest dogs I know. It's amazing how dogs are like humans, we are all different. Not one dog is the same, even when you get siblings within the litters! 

Albie, is growing up to be such a handsome dog!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Update*

Last week, Nala was going through determining whether she was in Heat or a UTI or both. 

Yesterday and today, I noticed her eye producing yellow greenish discharge. Today, her eye is a lot redder than her right eye... Conjunctivitis. 

Last week and now this week are concerning. I'm in tears. I've been worried sick about Nala's health - we thought heat so the decision was to wait till Monday to see how things are. Unfortunately, things are the same. No blood dripping but dried blood on wipes, and little bit of a swollen vulva. Still unsure if it's either Heat or a UTI, or both. Now adding to what has previously been occurring, Conjuctivitis. 

Tomorrow, Nala has an appointment with the Vet at 3:10pm Pacific Time. I wish it was sooner, today even, I tried all I could to get her in a soon as possible. 

I feel awful not knowing what is happening to my little girl. I know Nala is trying to tell me what's wrong, and it pains me that I'm not understanding. I feel as if I'm failing her.

I'm praying tomorrow will hold all of both Nala and I's answers.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*24 weeks old*

Today, was Nala's Vet appointment to finally give both of us the answers we were needing.

She weighed: 44lbs

Nala is now 5.5 months old
http://www-users.med.cornell.edu/~spon/picu/calc/agecalc.htm

I brought in a urine sample for the vet. 
The vet said:

1) Nala is NOT in Heat, however she will be very soon and recommends to get her spayed this month or early June.

2) Nala has a little of Pink Eye in her right eye, and a little ointment will help with that.

3) Nala has a little tiny bladder infection, but nothing too serious another round of antibiotics should do the trick.

I'm thankful Nala is looking overall great and her health is well! The vet highly suggested her getting spayed soon because the blood might have been from her body going through changes soon, she also said one of the dogs could have cut her as well. But to absolutely get her spayed relatively soon. The Vet says she is growing fast, which could be the reason she will go into early heat. Other than that she is great! 

I can finally take a breath and relax, knowing she is well.

Nala was exhausted at her appointment after a long walk before. She is happy to be home so she can finally sleep!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*25 weeks old*

Nala is now 5.7 months old. Almost 6 months within the next few weeks. 

I'm not sure how much she weighs at the moment but my guess is 48lbs..? I believe by 6 months she will be 50lbs or more.

She is starting to hit the "teenage phase". She is barking more at people if they appear without her knowing. She sees shadows pass my window and barks or growls. I'm trying to tone down her barking at people but it doesn't always work. She'll bark at someone down the street if they are far enough, but she won't bark at someone who is near her. In fact, when we walk she doesn't pull, walks right by my side and passes people without looking up. It's the other dogs at this stage. This week and next will be quite a busy time for me, as I have finals. Her training has really paid off. The jumping up is still a work in progress, if you have any suggestions let me know! She loves attention too much, and it drives me bonkers people let her jump up on them even after I tell them no.. I've stopped giving people treats to give her in hopes she won't associate others with treats. I've noticed her gently licking people's hands at the Dog Park or while walking with someone. 

If you have any advice on both of these situations, it would be extremely helpful.

Other than that, everything is well! She is almost finished with her other round of antibiotics. The older she gets the more she is attached to me. I can't go to the restroom without her being my foot warmer. Same goes for the kitchen, she either lays behind me while I do dishes or lays on my feet. Showers are no longer private, she has to peak her head in and then lean against the shower. She is such a joy to have and I cannot wait for this summer when I can spend hours of my day just focused on her!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

TiffanyGolden said:


> 1) Nala is NOT in Heat, however she will be very soon and recommends to get her spayed this month or early June.


It bothers me that your vet said this. As far as I'm aware, there's no way to predict when she'll go into heat, only symptoms of when it's already starting. At that point you couldn't spay her until 6 weeks after she finishes. It's anybody's guess but could happen at any time between now and over a year. Teal just started going into heat on Monday and she's 11 months this week. If you want Nala spayed earlier that's totally understandable. I just feel like the vet is trying to scare you with misinformation.


I'm glad she's getting over the UTI and hopefully she has a short teenage phase. Teal is thinking of staying a silly teenage puppy forever :doh:


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> It bothers me that your vet said this. As far as I'm aware, there's no way to predict when she'll go into heat, only symptoms of when it's already starting. At that point you couldn't spay her until 6 weeks after she finishes. It's anybody's guess but could happen at any time between now and over a year. Teal just started going into heat on Monday and she's 11 months this week. If you want Nala spayed earlier that's totally understandable. I just feel like the vet is trying to scare you with misinformation.
> 
> 
> I'm glad she's getting over the UTI and hopefully she has a short teenage phase. Teal is thinking of staying a silly teenage puppy forever :doh:


I understand where you are coming from. As of lately, I feel as though my vet is bias on getting females spayed before their first heat. For example, she blantly promoted getting Nala spayed as soon as she hits 6 months of age and in fact a little earlier than that. For me, I'm hoping if Nala goes into heat, to have it during June, July, or September. Because in August, she will be in Colorado with me for a month with Duke. Duke is still not neutered and if it were to occur there(if he is still not neutered) a lot of things could go wrong. Right now I'm weighing the pros and cons. It's a tough decision!

Did Teal bark at people when she was around 6 months old? I know Duke did for sure, he still does when he hears people outside but not as frequently and he is now almost 8 months old. I'm praying will eventually settle out, because of course I want her to bark if someone is in my house that I don't know about, or if there is someone on the other side of the fence. However, barking at noises outside while I'm inside or if we're outside and I can see the person is not exactly a habit I want her to have. I was told saying "no" when she barks is what will stimulate her to bark more. Any suggestions? Also, was Teal a jumper?

Thank you for your reply


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Teal has never been a barker, even when surrounded by other barking dogs. But our middle dog, Lottie, is a terrible barker. We moved to a new house and she discovered how fun it is to stand/sit on the couch, look out the window and bark at people walking by. The only thing we've found to distract her is "puppy pushups." She's very good about her sits and downs and we have to be stern otherwise she won't listen to us. Same thing if we're walking and she barks at another dog. Teal still is a bit of a jumper on occasion, but luckily she mostly jumps straight up in the air and not on people. If we're in a situation where I know she's likely to jump, I try to get low with her collar and prevent it from even happening. If I have food to distract her from new people or get her attention before she goes full puppy I can have her lay down and wait for them to approach her. Her biggest problem now is that she loves little kids and has a problem with trying to lick their faces.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> Teal has never been a barker, even when surrounded by other barking dogs. But our middle dog, Lottie, is a terrible barker. We moved to a new house and she discovered how fun it is to stand/sit on the couch, look out the window and bark at people walking by. The only thing we've found to distract her is "puppy pushups." She's very good about her sits and downs and we have to be stern otherwise she won't listen to us. Same thing if we're walking and she barks at another dog. Teal still is a bit of a jumper on occasion, but luckily she mostly jumps straight up in the air and not on people. If we're in a situation where I know she's likely to jump, I try to get low with her collar and prevent it from even happening. If I have food to distract her from new people or get her attention before she goes full puppy I can have her lay down and wait for them to approach her. Her biggest problem now is that she loves little kids and has a problem with trying to lick their faces.


That is too cute! I love how much dogs love people(if they are taken care of well). I love how dogs can see the innocence in humans. I've always said, "dogs have a good sense of knowing who is a good person at heart". 

I think the barking is because she is going through a fear period! I just hope she gets out of this one! Any pictures of all your dogs? I would love to see them!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Here's the trio on the couch together. We need another one for the humans of the house.

From left to right: Lottie(2.5 year old rescue mix), Teal(at 10 months), and Archer(just over 3)


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi 
So glad Nala is feeling better, sounds like she has had a rough time. She sounds to be an awesome young dog. 
Not sure this will help with her jumping but works for us most times and she is very obedient. When Albie looks ready to jump we do a quick sit command and ask for paw. People love the offered paw so much they immediately interact with him so he gets attention and they get to fuss over him. We also still do the cuddle command so he gets to come up when invited and we can control who he does and doesn't jump up to. Obviously it isn't perfect he does jump sometimes but getting less often as he gets older. He had a bad run of jumping up at day care last week but great this week so think he is back on track,
Love the bond you and Nala share.
Have a good week.
Anne.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's so pretty. Be sure to read the parents of teenage pups thread start to finish. Lots of good information in there.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nala's jumping has gotten a lot better.

I think it's because now she knows she doesn't get attention, finally! Nala is 6 months in two days. I believe she is over 50lbs! 

She is doing well through the teenage phase, I see points where she is starting to push my limits but she quickly reverts back to training. The only issue I have found is distractions to things outside more, it just takes a little more time than it did before, but all is well! 

It is 94 degrees here and yesterday it was 100 degrees! I feel bad for my little girl - long coat and black fur do not mix well with hot weather. There is a park with water but, it does not allow dogs off leash there. However I've bent the rules and decided to take her there even with the cost of a fee. She deserves to jump in a nice lake! I enjoy the heat but I want her to enjoy it by swimming. 

I will weigh her soon as possible, as I am very curious to see her weight. If she is over 50lbs she will be one big girl, as Duke was 50lbs at 6 months as well. 

How much did your pups weigh at 6 months?


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

She's so pretty!
Bentley was 60.2lbs at 6 mos. Now he's 3yrs and 80lbs


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is gorgeous. Chloe was 48 at six months. Today she is 64 at 1.5. If she is around 50 I wouldn't expect her to be to big.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> She is gorgeous. Chloe was 48 at six months. Today she is 64 at 1.5. If she is around 50 I wouldn't expect her to be to big.


That's what I thought... However, the vet and her breeder said she has the bone mass to be bigger? Her mom is an English Cream Golden who ranges between 75lbs-80lbs and is 4 years old. I need to weigh her tomorrow and see! I haven't seen recent pictures of Chloe, what does she look like now?

Oh and thank you for the lovely comment! I think she is the most beautiful pup!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Ksdenton said:


> She's so pretty!
> Bentley was 60.2lbs at 6 mos. Now he's 3yrs and 80lbs


Thank you so much!

While we were out today someone kept staring and her as if they were pondering. He finally came up to me and said, "I know she is a Black Lab right? But there is something about her.... Her face and coat reminds me of a Golden Retriever.. You have to tell me what she is, I give up!" 

It was absolutely adore she greeted him without jumped with her stick and he said, "she has a Golden heart and energy". 

I want to see a picture of both your boys, Chase is too cute!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

TiffanyGolden said:


> That's what I thought... However, the vet and her breeder said she has the bone mass to be bigger? Her mom is an English Cream Golden who ranges between 75lbs-80lbs and is 4 years old. I need to weigh her tomorrow and see! I haven't seen recent pictures of Chloe, what does she look like now?
> 
> Oh and thank you for the lovely comment! I think she is the most beautiful pup!



Chloes dad was a English cream. My mom said he was big but it might of just been he was fluffy. Her mom was a traditional gold. I think Chloe hit her adult weight somewhere around 11 months to a year. She hasn't gained anything since the winter.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Chloes dad was a English cream. My mom said he was big but it might of just been he was fluffy. Her mom was a traditional gold. I think Chloe hit her adult weight somewhere around 11 months to a year. She hasn't gained anything since the winter.


Commonly, larger breeds rates of growth slow down after 6 months of age. I was told to double her weight at 14 weeks then half her weight at 14 weeks than add them all together, and that should give you an estimate of their full growth weight. 

I'm just curious as to if the weight can differ even with, for example, you saying Chloe was 48lbs at 6 months and she weighs 64lbs now. However, what if one female weighed 48lbs at 6 months but now weighs 70lbs? I guess I'm trying to see a correlation, but as we all know every dog is different even from the parents. We just never know what to expect, we just have a guesstimate!

Do yo have a recent picture of Chloe? I haven't seen her in a while!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

TiffanyGolden said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so enthralled with Nala I had to show my husband (who isn't interested in this website at all) a pic of her and how pretty she is. He agreed she's a very pretty dog. He of course asked "how do you get a black golden??" I just love how black and shiny she is. 

That's pretty interesting with the weight calculation estimate. We didn't own Chase at 14 wks so I don't know his weight to estimate but his 15 wks weight was 28lbs per the prev owners records. Bentley was 27.4 lbs at 13 wks and 35lbs at 16 wks. Looks like Chase will be much smaller than Bentley. As I said, Bentley is a solid 80lbs. I kept thinking he needed to drop some weight but when he's wet he looks nice and trim. The fluffy coat is misleading.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*6 months old*

Nala ended up only weighing 47.5 lbs. I thought she'd be more but she right around there for the average golden! I think I'm feeding her too little. She gets 3 cups a day still, I'm thinking she should be getting 4 cups now. The long fur and fluff is very deceiving, especially after being wet. When she is drenched, she looks like skin and bones but when she is dry she looks a lot bigger! 

How many cups is your 6 month old pup getting daily? 

Nala is such an amazing dog -- I fall in love with her more and more each day. There is no where I can go without her. She goes to Lowes, Home Depot, Coffee Shops, Cafés, drives, adventures, and outside with me -- always. I don't know what I'd do without her. I'm so lucky to have her comforting me with Zack and Duke in Colorado. She is such a cuddler, lays her head in my arms and legs. She now does not use her crate whatsoever. She prefers to lay next to me like a person. I leave her in the house roaming by herself for up to 4 hours. Nala has always been a well tempered dog, never felt the need to chew on furniture or cords. I've trusted Nala since she was 16 weeks old, that's how long she' has roamed the house by herself. 

I am proud to say I officially finished my finals this week while in addition, making Dean's List! 

Unfortunately, last night I did an "oopsies". 
While trimming Nala's nails, I cut too deep and blood went all over the deck. All last night and now she has a gauze wrapped around it with some tape to keep the blood from getting on the carpets until the bleeding officially stops. At times, I find it difficult to see the vain as she has black nails. Any tips on how to see the vein another way?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think 3 cups is fine. If I remember right Chloe only ate four cups for a short period around the 4 to 5 month range.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

TiffanyGolden said:


> Nala ended up only weighing 47.5 lbs. I thought she'd be more but she right around there for the average golden! I think I'm feeding her too little. She gets 3 cups a day still, I'm thinking she should be getting 4 cups now. The long fur and fluff is very deceiving, especially after being wet. When she is drenched, she looks like skin and bones but when she is dry she looks a lot bigger!
> 
> How many cups is your 6 month old pup getting daily?
> 
> ...


Have you tried using a Dremel nail grinder? It's harder to go too far with those I've been told. Very hard with dark nails to see the vein.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

OutWest said:


> Have you tried using a Dremel nail grinder? It's harder to go too far with those I've been told. Very hard with dark nails to see the vein.


I have not tried it yet! I may need to, the black nails are difficult. Same with the black gums, because how will I tell if her gums are okay if they are black?


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Nala looks to be getting thin again, I think upping her to 4 cups a day sounds about right. She weighed in at 47.5lbs at the vet for 6 months, however, I think it was due to her weighing less than she should have. 

I forget that with a lot of exercise comes more food. I have not been training her as much due to moving and family flying in. However, today I am going to Petco and buying her more food so maybe more treats! 

She has a fun time at Zack's family BBQ Party. She was around little to big kids all day long. The cutest thing was watching her lick a little boy's face for 5 minutes straight, while he giggled and petted her. I was complimented by most there saying, "she is only 6 months? Wow, she is so well-behaved and smart." Or "6 months, she is pretty big for 6 months!" She eventually got to play with a Red Heeler and Welsh Corgi, which loved on her! 

Yesterday was a sad day for both Nala and I -- as we had to drop Zack off at the airport to fly back to Colorado.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*28 weeks old*

Nala is 28 weeks old today.

Her canines are fully in, and she appears to be going through another growth spurt. 

The one trouble I have been having is leash walking. She does great at walking and not pulling but I want her to walk next to me (preference). I've been training her with heeling right next to me instead of slowing down. It has been taking a lot of patience and at times we both look at each other and take a deep breath and relax. Today, I'm taking her to the Dog Park Trail near the house to work on her walking next to me. We are working on heel in the backyard and will test it later at the Trail, although it is off-leash. 

In addition, I have been teaching her to Beg (sit pretty). She is slowly but surely learning, as beg isn't normal for her! 

Because she is in the barking stage, I allow her to bark however when it's too much I say "Quiet" and give her a treat as soon as she stop barking. I want her to bark to alert me when people are here or around the fence for future protection, but I also want to tell her it's okay and that I'm aware of their presence. 

Nala is too cute, she has always greeted me with a toy and her tail wagging so fast her butt is sliding. Whether it's not seeing me for 5 minutes or 4 hours, she is always such a happy beautiful girl. 

These last 2 weeks, she has been around ages from 3-65 years old. She does great with the little kids and loves on them. She'll lay down and they'll come up and pet her. I've let all the kids train her and they love to watch her speak, stay, come, shake, and hi five. Those are their favorites! Every time I see them train her it warms my heart -- I'm so proud of Nala and how amazing of a pup she has become. She allows the kids to hug her endlessly, they say "Nala is mine!" :heartbeat

I'm excited to see what the summer is holding! On July 1st, Nala is getting spayed. I'm hoping the fireworks won't be an issue with her. I'm already planning on how to comfort her as much as possible after her surgery. 

How did other females act after they were spayed? 

I'm excited!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is pretty. Chloe was back to herself the next day so those two weeks were hard. She was spayed on a Friday. When the kids came Monday we had gotten a sedative and gave it to her because she gets to excited. I think we gave her a sedative maybe once or twice more at night. Six month old puppy with no exercise doesn't want to sleep at night. By day five she was trying to zoomies so those had to be stopped. Biggest thing is do your best and to stop anything but don't freak out if they do. Just stop them and get her attention on something else. Those first few days the sedative worked great because it was such a critical time. We didn't like giving it to her though.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Se really is so beautiful. I want to call her Black Beauty like the story of the horse. 

I need to get Chase out around more people as he's starting to bark at people and I don't like that.


----------



## rtandkt (May 23, 2016)

Nala is beautiful! Just have to share a picture of our sweet black golden, Lucy. We had to put her to sleep a year ago at age 7 (cancer) and she was the best dog we've ever had. I still tear up thinking of her. Because of her sweetness we decided we had to try to replace her with a golden. Poor Molly has to follow in the footsteps of a "perfect" dog!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Ksdenton said:


> Se really is so beautiful. I want to call her Black Beauty like the story of the horse.
> 
> I need to get Chase out around more people as he's starting to bark at people and I don't like that.


Thank you!

Chase is a handsome goof ball! Nala has always been around a lot of people since she was young. I'm sure Chase loves people, who wouldn't love him!

My Father's side of the family has been visiting the past 2 weeks -- 14 people are in one house at once. The only reason I noticed Nala's barking to be a sign of protection was, if she heard someone on the other side of the fence she could not see, she would bark. Another is if she heard someone come in she would let out a bark but wait to see my reaction towards them and how others in the house reacted to them. If it's just 6 of us in the house and she heard someone walking outside the house she will bark and circle us each to make sure we are safe. It's pretty interesting to watch her develop as she grows.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

rtandkt said:


> Nala is beautiful! Just have to share a picture of our sweet black golden, Lucy. We had to put her to sleep a year ago at age 7 (cancer) and she was the best dog we've ever had. I still tear up thinking of her. Because of her sweetness we decided we had to try to replace her with a golden. Poor Molly has to follow in the footsteps of a "perfect" dog!


This touched my heart, tremendously. 

I'm sorry for your loss but excited for your new adventure and cannot wait to see what paw prints Molly will leave on your heart. 

Every dog is different than another and they change us in different ways each time. Lucy was such a beautiful girl. What a blessing to have her in your life. :heartbeat


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's so pretty....

Regarding the heeling, most dogs' pleasure in walks comes from being able to sniff and smell and check things out "out there." Perhaps since Nala is still very young, you could let her have the first half of the walk for what she wants and then train the heeling on the second half. In addition, dogs don't walk like humans do--in a straight line at a steady pace--so it may take her a while to get used to walking in tight formation with you. 

It sounds like she is a remarkable young lady. Good job, doggy mom!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

OutWest said:


> She's so pretty....
> 
> Regarding the heeling, most dogs' pleasure in walks comes from being able to sniff and smell and check things out "out there." Perhaps since Nala is still very young, you could let her have the first half of the walk for what she wants and then train the heeling on the second half. In addition, dogs don't walk like humans do--in a straight line at a steady pace--so it may take her a while to get used to walking in tight formation with you.
> 
> It sounds like she is a remarkable young lady. Good job, doggy mom!


Thank you OutWest! 

This is great advice. I haven't thought of letting her have the first half of the walk, I'll try that next time we go!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Nala was spayed on June 30, 2016.*

Yesterday, Nala was spayed.

The appointment was originally July 1st however, sooner was better. The surgery went great the Vet said. She wasn't sent home with a Cone, but I made sure to get additional pain killers. 

As I was picking her up I couldn't help but cry. To see my poor baby all drugged up. She wagged her tail and laid her head on my thigh as I just sat and petted her while the Vet went over the post-spay recovery. 

When she got home she laid in her bed and wouldn't drink or move. After 2 hours she felt wet and I noticed she ended up peeing on herself and I had to wipe her down. Around 7pm she proceeded to pee on the carpet. Not once did I get mad, I gave her nothing but love. She is sore this morning and it was hard for her to pee outside. She laid in the grass and then tried to pee again then laid down once again, until finally peeing. Bella is continuously trying to play with her but Nala isn't in a playing mood. I'm also trying to stop Nala from playing and Bella messing with her. But unfortunately, it's not going to be easy with Bella.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Poor Baby. I hope she is feeling much better by now.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Hope you're feeling better Nala! Tanner sends his love.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw hope she is feeling okay!! I remember when Joey got neutered he also pee'd himself and he was 19 months at the time... the drugs can affect them so much! Glad the surgery went well


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

She is doing well Elsa's mom, Jamm, Angel, thank you! 

Nala has been enjoying all of the company this summer. Happy 4th of July to all the USA! I will be posting pictures of Nala in her 4th gear later today. I'm excited to see how she will react to the fireworks, I'm hoping a good experience! 

Nala has been interacting with all the little kids and other adults. She doesn't jump or excite pee anymore and hasn't for a month. Nala is really maturing and she seems to be getting taller. Nala is 22in tall. She is eating 5 cups a day!

Her spaying recovery is doing well. It's difficult to keep her calm as she wants to be outside and run with the kids. However, her stitching still looks well and healthy. 

I hope you all have an amazing 4th of July! I want to see all the beautiful pictures!

Here is Nala from yesterday with Gabrian and Brooke.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*One 4th of July Picture... More to go!*

How Nala is spending her 4th of July so far, after all the playing she did outside yesterday. 

Her spaying shave can really show how thick her coat is. She has SO much hair!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear her spay surgery went well, wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*30 weeks old*

Nala's recovery is doing very well, much better than I expected! Her incision looks great, her energy is great, and her eating and drinking habits are great. As for keeping her energy down... That's a whole other story. On days when I can't help but let her play with the kids I make sure to check her incision and make sure she isn't over-doing herself. 

I'm not sure how much she weighs but her height is 22in.

She is doing excellent with training and she listens to all ages and to all genders. She doesn't jump anymore, and her barking is much better! Things have been hectic in our house with 20 people in one house every night, Nala gets too much attention but she loves it! 

An interesting story -- my little niece fell off her chair in the dining room. She was balling her eyes out and at first I didn't want Nala to go near her and make matters worse, but Nala was persistent. When she reached my little niece, Nala brought her a toy and wagged her tail as she sat next to my little niece forcing her to play. My little niece started laughing and stopped crying and began to play with Nala. I knew, she was going to be the perfect Therapy Dog. It warmed everyone's heart to watch as Nala put laugher and a smile to my little niece. :heartbeat

I do have one question, Nala is having stinky farts lately. Any ideas? She's been on the same food for 4 months.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*A little update*

Nala is now 7 months old as growing like a weed.

She is starting to fill out instead of upwards. Today, we went to the 20th Annual Sequim Lavender Festival. Nala got a wonderful Lavender Bandana, helps with comfort and calming, you can find them here.. Dog Dot Calm - Lavender Dog Bandana

She loves the bandana and enjoyed the company of many other Goldens. We ran into 5 Golden Retrievers today. One an English Cream, and three Dark Goldens, and one Light Golden. Nala was as tall as each of them at 7 months old! 

It was a relaxing and wonderful day out in Sequim. Cannot wait for more fun tomorrow with my beautiful girl. I love my bestfriend. :heartbeat

Here is a picture of her very own Lavender Bandana...


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

Nala is gorgeous!


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

Nala is gorgeous! She looks like the first dog I had many years ago. Her Mom was an Irish Setter and her Dad was a black lab. She had the feathering and shape of the setter and was all black.. Every time I see Nalas pictures I think of her! Sounds like Nala loves people, cute story of her comforting your niece!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful compliments on Nala I do have news!

*Update:*

I had said a little while ago that Nala was having stinky farts. I did a bunch of research asked the Vet and asked my local dog stores. I eliminated her treats, all foods, and then came to the conclusion that her farts were coming from her Dog Food. She has been on Pro Plan for a while and has not once experienced this. The Vet believes it can be from her growing into adulthood and that at times you need to change up the food. She is 7 months old and I did not plan on switching her food but life had other plans. 

Nala is now on- Canidae Chicken Meal and Rice For All Life Stages. 

I visited and researched multiple sources about Canidae and all suggested an "above-average" dog food brand. The benefits in the long term proved to be outstanding. The local dog boutique said, "Sporting dog breeds thrive on Canidae" so I went with it. Her stool is hard and her farts are no more, seems all is well so far.

Anyone else use Canidae?


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*8 months old*

It's been a while since I have updated Nala's thread. 

On July 27th my family from Texas left after their month and a half long visit. It was bittersweet. Nala sure missed the kiddos but the next day we had to take care of a close friends Golden Retriever, Ava. She is 5 years old and the outmost sweetheart. Nala and Ava got along great. 

On July 29th I left for Colorado to visit Zack and Duke. Unfortunately it was not a good time to bring Nala and I had to have my sister look after her while I'm on hiatus. I regret not bringing her as I miss her more than I ever knew I could. I've been scrolling through my phone at all the photos of her and wishing she were right next to me. I come back August 22nd, and it tears me apart to be away from her that long. 

She has been doing great, training, and is still a cute little pup. She weighs almost 60lbs at 8 months old and is 22inches at the shoulder. Her puppy fur on her ears are going away as I'm making sure to groom them completely gone. She is the most loving dog I have ever met and I have nothing but love for her. I love her so darn much :heartbeat


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Nala is gorgeous Tiffany!! Love her face and her beautiful blue-black coat! Just stunning!!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Nala is gorgeous Tiffany!! Love her face and her beautiful blue-black coat! Just stunning!!


Thank you Wendy! She is truly a blessing and she is far more than just amazing. Love her to pieces!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Awe, sorry you are apart for so long. Homecoming will be awesome though! Everyone has this one right, she's a beauty!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Amystelter said:


> Awe, sorry you are apart for so long. Homecoming will be awesome though! Everyone has this one right, she's a beauty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's rough to be away from her. 10 more days, 10 more days and I get to see my baby girl. 

As she grows I see a lot of Golden characteristics in her. Her coat is getting long and her ears are starting to go down more as if they are heavy. She has the Golden smile and of all things, the Golden heart. She is a beauty inside and out! I can't wait to see how much she has grown and to just pet her! 

My sister sent me this picture of her waiting for my arrival. My sister said as soon as Nala heard my name or "mom" she came to bring my sister a toy.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Nala has always been adorable but she is so beautiful now! Love that dark coat. It's so hard to be away from our pups. Tanner is such a goofball. He makes me laugh daily. I love getting pictures from the in-laws when we are away. He loves being over at their house because they have a dog too. He tends to take over and be top dog even though he isn't the house dog.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Nala has always been adorable but she is so beautiful now! Love that dark coat. It's so hard to be away from our pups. Tanner is such a goofball. He makes me laugh daily. I love getting pictures from the in-laws when we are away. He loves being over at their house because they have a dog too. He tends to take over and be top dog even though he isn't the house dog.


Thank you Angel! 

Her and I invest 3 days a week where we sit on the deck and brush her. She'll lay on her side and fall asleep as I use the slicker brush. It's our routine, we love it! It is EXTREMELY hard to be away from her. I'm a crazy dog mom, she is my background on my phone and I'm constantly scrolling through photos of her on my phone. Everyday I tell my sister to send me more pictures of her. She says, "when I say your name Tiff, she always looks up then grabs a toy or goes to the door... She misses you and can't wait to see you." 

We love our pups and she has become my happiness through rainy or sunny days; I'm more than thankful to have her in my life. :heartbeat

How big is Tanner now? He always looks tall in photos!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*8.5 Months Old*

I got back from Colorado two days ago.

My wonderful baby girl greeted me as excited as ever; whining and wagging her tail like crazy because she missed me. 

I also noticed they added some weight to her while I was gone, so at the moment I'm trying to trim her back down. She is obsessed with fetching constantly, always has to have her tennis ball near her. Nala's training is going phenomenally. She heels very well off or on leash for 8.5 months; does not pull on the leash. I now use a British Slip Lead for her because she doesn't have any desire get away from me. 

Nala's coat is becoming long, thick, and luscious. She is obsessed with retrieving and water, I was thinking about putting her in a Dock Diving class as she would really enjoy it. What do you think?

Other than that, Nala is still the same Nala. Loving and calm as ever. She does great around other dogs and people whether we are at the dog park or a pet store, she doesn't mind! 

I've also been trimming her ears since I have been back. I was trying to take off the highlights from her puppy fur on her ears. Now I'm just waiting for them to grow out again!

She is about 60lbs.

Here is a photo from today of her and the Chuck-It ball.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's grown into a really beautiful girl.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you, Carolina Mom! 

She truly is the most beautiful dog. I get a lot of compliments walking around and I just smile and look at her. She is such a blessing and what a sweet girl she is. She's my perfect match. :heartbeat


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Nala is just beautiful!! I bet you are both so happy to be back together!!:smile2:


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

SandyK said:


> Nala is just beautiful!! I bet you are both so happy to be back together!!:smile2:


We are both happy. As soon as I got back we played fetch and all she wanted was to be right next to me. She laid on my bed while I got ready for bed and she wouldn't budge until I turned off the lights; then she slept right up against me. :heartbeat


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

I can't believe how much time has flown. Now I'm starting another school year on my journey.

She doesn't even look like a puppy anymore


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*9 Months Old*

It's exciting and sad to see how much Nala has grown into a lovely dog. 

Nala is doing very well with training and I trust her 90% of the time. I do not trust her to be alone outside, but I'm also a helicopter dog mom! She does well with other dogs, people, and noises. Nala has finally developed her strong urge to retrieve. She retrieves everyday and eventually we will be practicing in a huge field with a duck decoy, to get her started on hunting trials. She loves nothing more to retrieve. The cutest thing is when she bounces the tennis ball on the ground then catches it by herself. She'll do this around the house even after I've played fetch with her! 

Nala weighs over 60lbs now. I'm not sure on the exact weight at the moment, but most definitely over 60lbs. She is starting to appear more stocky and big boned. She is 22inches tall at the shoulder and her skin wiggles every time she walks! Her coat is getting thick and longer; I still trim her ears for a show cut. 

I now use a slip lead because she does very well with walking. Her heeling is becoming well, but I will be working on "on me" when we go out to the field and practice retrieving drills. 

Nala and I settled into our new house, we have a nice fenced backyard with a deck. In addition Nala has her childhood buddy living with her now, Nemo the German Shorthaired Pointer. This school year will be very dense, as I am in my Junior year for completing my Pre-Vet/Biomedical BS degree (wish me luck). 

I cannot believe in 3 months Nala and I will be celebrating her 1 year birthday.

It truly amazes me how much time flies!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She's beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Nala is simply stunning! So nice she has a buddy to hang out with and her own back yard.


----------



## julianne85 (Sep 1, 2016)

How did you get a black Goldie? ? I know there are white but not black. She is stunning. This is my baby after his bath Sunday


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Almost 11 Months*

Hi all, it's been a while since I have updated the GR Forum with news about Nala. Nala will be 11 months on Novemeber 9th. She currently weighs 64.6lbs as of yesterday. 

Nala is doing excellent overall! Health and training! Her coat is very dense and thick. I feel as if most of her weight is her coat!

I will be posting more!

Here is a comparison photo of Nala at 6.5months(top) and her at 10.5months(bottom).


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

So glad to hear that things are running smooth. She was beautiful as a little one and is gorgeous now. I just love her happy smile and she has such a stunning face.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey Tiffany - Nala is absolutely gorgeous  !! She filled out beautifully Glad to hear she's doing well and hope all is well with you also . How is Duke doing?? We miss him in the October 2015 thread  . Wish him a belated happy 1st birthday


----------



## rosie1703 (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a 7 month old lab and a 12weeks old golden they love to play rough !!! and milo (the golden) growls at Charlie all the time when they playing but I know they are just playing because there is no fight like you can tell when they don't like each other but its not the case! idk they just love making noises


----------

